

Ask HN: Who is Hiring? (July 2011) - Aloisius

Since the whoishiring bot seems to have not run...<p>Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancers? (July 2011) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2719083
======
joshu
Tasty Labs, Mountain View CA

We're building a social network designed for getting things done rather than
socializing.

We're looking for:

    
    
      * Infrastructure engineers: Python, MongoDB, Tornado, Java
      * Product engineers: The above, plus javascript, html5, etc.
      * Search engineer: Machine Learning, Information Retrieval, maybe some Hadoop, etc.
      * Mobile engineer: iPhone or Android
      * UX/Designer: strong at UX or visual design.
    

Tasty Labs was founded by:

    
    
      * Joshua Schachter (founder of delicious)
      * Nick Nguyen (lead for Mozilla Add-ons, previously at del.icio.us and Yahoo! Answers)
      * Paul Rademacher (formerly TL Google Maps, built the original gmap mashup, housingmaps.org)
    

We are VC backed by Andreessen Horowitz and Union Square Ventures. We are in
downtown Mountain View, so there are great lunch opportunities (good food is
important to us.) We offer strong salaries and significant equity.

Visit us at <http://tastylabs.com/> or email jobs@tastylabs.com

------
kamens
Mountain View (intern, full-time, remote): Khan Academy

Help us change the world of education.

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qd69Vfw7&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qd69Vfw7&s=HN&nl=1&page=Job%20Description&j=o0HMVfw8)

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qd69Vfw7&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qd69Vfw7&s=HN&nl=1&page=Job%20Description&j=o2DNVfw7)

------
dmarble
Palo Alto, CA or REMOTE (full-time preferred)

Looking for intermediate to advanced full-stack coders and a designer with
additional skills.

We're just days from launching a restricted beta of our unique idea in the
groups and events space, and are planning on launching our real-time product
on the web, mobile web, and native mobile to a wide audience in a month or
two. Our dev team is all remote right now, but it'd be great if you were local
to the peninsula or willing to relocate at some point in the coming months.

We've built a real-time stack of our own that bridges backbone.js <->
socket.io <-> gunicorn+gevent (through nginx) <-> django. As the stack
matures, we may release the source. The web application is nearly all single-
page architecture. We use coffeescript pretty much everywhere, including our
javascript tests.

* backend: postgres, redis, python, django, gevent + gunicorn

* frontend: coffeescript, jQuery, backbone.js, socket.io, compass

I'm looking for:

1\. Advanced web jacks-of-many-trades. You know a lot about several things
from above and have at least tried your hand at a demo app using the rest.
Backend/frontend/deployment. We'll be growing our user base very soon and will
need some deployment automation skills (chef or puppet + fabric) and
knowledge/experience scaling the above technologies. Note: we have a great
lead architect right now, but are on the lookout for locals (or those who can
move to the bay) who want senior developer ownership and can be
mentors/leaders as we move towards having more of a local presence.

2\. Talented web app designers (referrals would also be good). Even with the
nifty tech we're building, our app will probably live/die based on making an
intuitive UI with fun and easy experience. There are several unique challenges
in this product that require novel widgets -- creativity is a must. Would be
great if you have more than just design skills, but very high quality design
is more important than ability to build it.

gmail - davidmarble

------
bkudria
San Francisco, CA - Yammer

Yammer is a cool tech startup masquerading as an enterprise software vendor.
We're building an enterprise social network (think Facebook, but for your
company. Also, better.) and we need your help. We build our product with
insight and wisdom gained from the consumer social networking space, but we
charge enterprise prices (and our customers pay them!) We're fighting some big
serious competitors (Salesforce/Chatter, Jive, and VMWare/Socialcast) and this
space has never been more exciting. Yammer is really changing the way people
get work done. We have real challenges to overcome and we're doing our best to
make a kick-ass product that makes our users happy.

Tech we use: Ruby/Rails, Scala, and Node/JS. We have Obj-C and C# stuff too.

Some bullet points for you to skim:

• Amazing group of smart engineers to work with. Really.

• We hack in Ruby/Rails, Scala/Java, Javascript/JQuery/Node.js/Adobe AIR,
Obj-C for iOS, and some MSFT/Sharepoint stuff.

• Competitive compensation. Enough said.

• Delicious catered lunch and dinner daily, with a 3PM snack cart. (Really.)
Also a fully-stocked beer-and-beverage fridge.

• Fancy Apple hardware of your choice (you can have a PC if you really want
one.)

Some links for you to read more:

• Our jobs page: <https://www.yammer.com/jobs>

• Our Engineering blog: <http://eng.yammer.com/>

• A video of a talk given by Coda Hale and Ryan Kennedy about how we use Riak
at Yammer: <http://blog.basho.com/2011/03/28/Riak-and-Scala-at-Yammer/>

• A blog post about why it's so awesome to work here:
[http://eng.yammer.com/blog/2011/5/31/shameless-
recruiting.ht...](http://eng.yammer.com/blog/2011/5/31/shameless-
recruiting.html)

Feel free to get in touch: bkudria@yammer-inc.com

~~~
bproper
Big list of over 100 NYC tech companies who are hiring is here -
<http://nytm.org/made/>

------
arram
San Francisco, CA

ZeroCater

Come build a Food AI (FAI).

We make it easy for companies to feed their people. We generate a set of
custom orders across local restaurants and automatically arrange delivery,
then optimize the selections with customer feedback. Think smart playlists for
food.

We have openings for hackers and a designer. <http://www.zerocater.com/jobs>

~~~
exratione
But will it be a Friendly Food AI?

~~~
arram
"I'm sorry Dave, I can't let you eat that."

------
jvoorhis
Portland, OR - PHP Fog

PHP Fog is the leading platform-as-a-service built specifically for PHP. We
have spent a lot of energy iterating on feedback from our users (over 2000
detailed surveys) to build a really great product that appeals to a large and
growing user-base (over 14,000 people have signed up and growing). On top of
that, we have put together a team of exceptionally talented developers. We are
O’Reilly authors, open-source contributors and we enthusiastically ship code.

But we are growing fast, and we need your help. Want to join a winning team
and have influence on the direction of an up-and-coming internet super-
startup? Here are some of the benefits we provide:

We offer competitive compensation, and meaningful equity stake is a given.

We are comfortable with remote work – we are based in Portland, OR which has
an awesome open-source community, but if you don’t live here already, that is
ok.

Plenty of good developers didn’t go to college, didn’t finish college, or went
to a community college – we don’t care as long as you are smart and especially
if you are pragmatic.

We are not technology bigots: we use Ruby, PHP, Python, Bash and many other
technologies internally at PHP Fog, as such we don’t care what language you
are good at, we will train you in a new language if necessary to bring you up
to speed with our tech stack.

Instead of listing job requirements, we will instead list some of some of the
technologies we use internally to get things done:

    
    
      * AWS, Linux, Systems automation
      * PHP, Ruby, Python, Erlang, Bash
      * Mysql, Redis, Mongodb
      * Apache, Varnish, Nginx, HAproxy
      * Git
      * HTML5, beautiful markup, sustainable CSS
    

Here are some of the roles we are looking to fill:

    
    
      * Web developer – send your resume to dev-jobs@phpfog.com
      * Systems engineer - send your resume to systems-jobs@phpfog.com
      * Designer – send your resume to designer-jobs@phpfog.com
      * Support – send your resume to support-jobs@phpfog.com
      * VP of Marketing and Sales – send your resume to marketing-jobs@phpfog.com
      * VP of Business Development – send your resume to bizdev-jobs@phpfog.com
    

If you don’t fit one of these roles but still want to join our team, send your
resume to jobs@phpfog.com and tell us why you think you are a good fit.

------
earthaid
Earth Aid - Boston, MA - Full-time Data & Rails Engineers

Earth Aid ( <http://earthaid.net> ) was recently named to Fast Company's Top
10 Most Innovative Companies in Energy. We're newly venture-backed by Point
Judith Capital as well as strategic and angel investors who have built and
scaled some of the most successful businesses today. We've been called "the
killer app for energy efficiency" ( <http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has
been featured in publications such as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ),
TechCrunch, The New York Times ( <http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ), The Washington
Post, and The Philadelphia Inquirer. We have offices in San Francisco and DC,
and we're now consolidating our dev team and HQ into an awesome brand new
headquarters in Boston.

We empower households to track & contextualize their electric, natural gas,
and water utility usage. We value data, clarity, focus and beauty. We are
looking for people who do too --- people who want to work on incredibly
complex problems and come up with solutions that will change the world. We
want the best and the brightest. People who work hard and play hard. People
who want to make an impact. This is an opportunity to not only work with a
dynamic group of people, but also the opportunity to build a platform that's
revolutionizing the way we look at energy consumption.

To learn more about our very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, fun
company culture, and small arsenal of office helicopter drones, check out:
<http://www.earthaidjobs.com>, and send us an e-mail at jobs at earthaid dot
net

\---

Two Highlighted Opportunities in the Boston Office ->

Data Engineer: Problems You'll Tackle

Energy Efficiency: Build a product that can have an impact on climate change &
the future of energy. Analytics: Use tools like mapreduce, hadoop, and AWS to
drive insight into energy usage. Performance: Store the world's energy data in
a way that makes it easy for web engineers to create experiences on top of it.
Maintainability: Take what's useful from XP and agile to make sure that we're
writing awesome code using practices like BDD, pair programming, and daily
standups. Reliability: Build tools that make it easy to know what is happening
throughout the system and that allow Earth Aid to be constantly available for
our users. Security: Create an infrastructure that both allows us to be
certain that our user data is safe while at the same time allow the
flexibility to perform analytics and quickly iterate.

Ruby on Rails Engineer: Problems You'll Tackle

Energy Efficiency: Build a product that can have an impact on climate change
and the future of energy. User Growth: Create a clear and impactful experience
that drives us toward many millions of users. Maintainability: Take what's
useful from XP and agile to make sure that we're writing awesome code using
practices like BDD, pair programming, and daily standups. Product design:
Envision and execution on product features and entirely new products.
Visualization: Create beautiful and meaningful visualizations that impact
consumer energy usage.

------
mattdennewitz
Pitchfork (<http://pitchfork.com>) in Chicago, IL.

We're looking to add a full-time developer to help build and develop Pitchfork
and its affiliates. You'll work out of our Chicago office with our small dev
staff, assisting with every aspect of Pitchfork and directly impacting how our
three million loyal readers use the site.

We're looking for the devops sort, those with an interest in working on all
aspects of the site. We run on Django, and lovelovelove Python. You don't have
to be a Django developer, though.

You, and you working here:

\- You should love music. Love it. \- You'll come into a fast-growing, fast-
paced work environment with a lot of autonomy. Being a self-starter is clutch.
\- The idea of your work reaching Pitchfork's three million readers should be
exciting. \- We have tons and tons of ideas, and pride ourselves on not
letting good ideas go to waste. A big part of your job will be not only
helping us implement these ideas, but contributing and implementing your own.

If you're interested, shoot a resume and some code examples to mattd [at]
domain in first line. Feel free to hit me up with any & all questions, too.

~~~
adrianwaj
Nice Matt --- will definitely take it into account dude. Are they your ideas
though? Where'd the inspiration come from?

------
andybarton23
Palo Alto, CA Quora, Inc.

Quora is hiring! We're building out the core team:
<http://www.quora.com/about/team> with talented engineers and product
designers.

Open to varying levels of experience including new grads, and we're open to
H1B sponsorship.

For more info, check out: <http://www.quora.com/jobs>

email andy@quora.com

------
Aloisius
San Francisco, CA

SeatMe is hiring! - <http://www.seatme.com/jobs/> SeatMe is a 7 person funded,
pre-launch startup based in downtown San Francisco. We're revolutionizing the
restaurant industry and we need your help!

    
    
      * Objective-C engineers for iPad and iPhone development
      * Django web developer
      * Server engineers (especially data sync experts)
      * Designers (web & mobile)
      * Product Manager (not on the website yet!)
    

How often do you get a chance to work at a tech startup where eating out can
be written off as a tax-refundable business expense? Well not here, because
our CEO would go to jail (and he's never going back to the big house), but we
do work in an awesome intersection of technology and fine dining.

We offer a VERY competitive salary, benefits, moving costs and equity options
for all full-time employees. H1B ok for senior positions.

Apply online - <http://www.seatme.com/jobs/>

Questions - jordan@seatme.com

~~~
zbowling
jobs@seatme.com also works as an email :-P

------
flyosity
Durham, NC (fulltime, remote is possible)

Bronto Software: awesome marketing & analytics web software used by companies
like Trek, Armani, Roku, Etsy, Timex and tons more. Looking for engineers to
work on BIG data and BIG scalability scenarios. We use Cassandra, Hadoop,
HBase and MySQL to manage over 100,000,000 data transactions a day.

We're a growing company (here's a news article from a few weeks ago outlining
just how much we're growing... new offices, too! <http://cl.ly/7Fj8>) and the
Engineering group is filled with smart people. I'm the User Interface
Architect here, come check us out.

<http://bronto.com/company/careers>

~~~
benihana
If you apply, tell them Bucky sent you cause if you do, I get a grand if you
work there for three months.

I'm a PHP developer there. Working with the smart people is easily the best
part of the job, plus we have foosball.

~~~
flyosity
Haha, damnit Bucky, every time I post a job to HN you always gotta comment :)

------
janj
San Francisco, CA

Help build the most popular mobile apps for the cruise vacation industry.
Before you dismiss this as fluff with no technical challenges check out what
we're working on. We are associating tens of thousands of Facebook ids with
booked cruises across all cruise lines. Besides the obvious chat features
(which will be available with the next updates) we want to let cruisers know
who in their social graph will be on board with them or landing at their next
port from another ship and so on. We are working with the largest port
promotions provider to get our users relevant discounts at their next duty-
free locations. We'll be providing lead generation and cruise search results
for one of the most prestigious cruise travel agencies in the industry. These
are just some of the few opportunities we wanted to say yes to right now.

Looking for iPhone, Android and server engineer (currently in Python). Full-
time, intern, freelancer, whatever you can offer to help us get stuff done.

We are post launch, continuous deployment no funding (ask for details if
interested). You'd be joining 1 2/3 developers and a business guy working out
of a coffee shop. Your role would be as big as you'd want it to be.

Apply or ask questions at jobs@shipmateapp.com

~~~
spitfire
Don't discount yourself for not being "technical enough". A lot of technical
people get caught up in the shiny neat-o technology and forget to build a
business.

It sounds like you're profitable and have a business so they're nothing to be
embarrassed about.

~~~
allwein
I have to second that notion as well. My current contract is with a regional
grocery chain, and it is easily one of the top 5 gigs that I've ever had. Very
progressive environment and a _TON_ of data to swim in.

------
shennyg
Los Angeles, CA - Full Time

SaveFans! is a high-growth, early stage company, that provides a fully-
automated, turn-key platform for buyers and sellers to negotiate prices and
purchase event tickets.

    
    
      Job Perks
      * Play a big role on a small team
      * Work closely with founders and executives from some of the largest media companies in America
      * Leave your fingerprint on a huge industry
      * Have stock options in a company that is fixing a broken model
      * Be the first employee for a funded start-up
    
      Requirements
      * Experience building web applications 
      * Experience with MVC design patterns and frameworks 
      * Demonstrated fanatical attention to detail 
      * Familiarity with source control systems (Git) 
    
      Pluses
      * Experience with agile development processes
      * Appreciation of software development best practices, but knows when it is important to deliver code
      * Experience with git flow, Vagrant, Memcached, Amazon Web Services
      * Comfortable working on the command line
      * SQL optimization chops 
    

[http://savefans.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Web-
Engineer.h...](http://savefans.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Web-
Engineer.html?source=HN)

------
DGutmann
London/Cambridge UK Disruptive B2B start-up is looking for Technical Co-
Founder

I developed a concept of a web-based platform that puts the 21st century into
market research by utilising smartphone applications and their developer
communities.

Since pitching to industry experts I have received great interest and been
asked to apply to an incubator who would like to support me and a small team
to develop the concept further.

\-----------------------------------------------------

I'm looking for a hands-on technical co-founder who can help me turn my mock-
ups into an MVP over the next three months and then on to launch and beyond.
Suitable frameworks exist in open-source format, which can be built upon (up
to you).

If you are a self-motivated developer who likes the idea of disrupting a large
market then please get in contact for more information! Experience and track
record of bringing a customer focused product to market and start-up
experience is a huge bonus.

\----------------------------------------------------

With my science background (PhD), I'm somewhat technical but I won't be an
idiot and list the different technologies I think you will need. This is of
course up to you and you alone will decide on the stack and direction that it
takes.

As your partner I will be charge of product design, business development,
sales and marketing. I am driven by my vision, I work extremely hard and I
will do whatever it takes to take us to the next level. I also see our
partnership as a great opportunity to learn more programming and to eventually
contribute some code myself.

I can offer co-founder equity as well as a negotiable salary (based on us
getting into the incubator). I am not expecting you to rush into this
partnership head-on. If you are also doing some freelance work on the side
(etc.), I am flexible enough to work around that until we have pocketed the
incubator funding.

If you are a cool dude and you want to know more then contact me at
dapgutmann@gmail.com

~~~
z92
I feel that like monthly who's hiring, we need a monthly "Looking for
Technical/Business Co-founder". And what's a better place for it than HN?

------
lovitt
Washington DC, New York City, or remote.

SB Nation is a media/technology startup. You might have seen us discussed on
HN as the new home of former Engadget editors Josh Topolsky, Nilay Patel, and
friends.

[http://joshuatopolsky.com/post/4327161218/this-is-my-next-
pr...](http://joshuatopolsky.com/post/4327161218/this-is-my-next-project)

We're hiring Ruby developers and operations engineers:

<http://www.sbnation.com/jobs/developer>

<http://www.sbnation.com/jobs/ops_engineer>

Today, we run a network of 300+ sports news sites & communities. This Fall,
we're launching a consumer technology news site led by our new and awesome
team of tech journalists. We have a lot to figure out in the meantime. We need
your help.

Our investors include Accel Partners, Allen & Company, Comcast Interactive
Capital, and Khosla Ventures. We get around 22 million unique visitors every
month.

Some press:

* Team From Engadget Makes Jump to SB Nation <http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/04/business/media/04carr.html>

* Why sports is driving innovation in journalism: [http://markcoddington.com/2010/10/08/why-sports-has-taken-th...](http://markcoddington.com/2010/10/08/why-sports-has-taken-the-lead-in-newsroom-innovation/)

* Harvard's Nieman Journalism Lab: [http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/06/sb-nation-ceo-on-how-were-f...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/06/sb-nation-ceo-on-how-were-fans-of-teams-not-sports-t-v-shows-not-t-v-and-what-that-means-for-news/)

------
trefn
San Francisco, CA

Mixpanel (YCS09) is looking for amazing engineers to help us scale to enormous
amounts of data. We're still very small (7) and we're building some exciting
stuff.

Looking for:

    
    
      * generalist software engineers
      * frontend/backend specialists
      * director of operations engineering
      * solutions architect (support/marketing/sales)
    

Check out <http://mixpanel.com/jobs> to apply

------
snowmaker
San Francisco, CA

Scribd (social publishing, top 100 website, YC '06) is hiring talented hackers
and other technical people for a broad range of technologies. We're looking
for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript

* iOS

* Android

* Machine Learning / Data mining kinds of problems

* Technical recruiting (yes, we're hiring hackers to do this too!)

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you.

We're well funded and have a really fun office environment (go-karts + a
zipline!). We've got flexible hours, a very flat organizational structure that
gives a lot of product ownership to engineers, and a really terrific team.

Feel free to email me directly: jared@scribd.com

Jared

ps. H1B no problem

------
jorgeortiz85
New York, NY & San Francisco, CA - Foursquare

We're hiring Android and Blackberry developers, data analysts and data
scientists, software engineers, and software engineer interns.

We're changing the way people interact with the world around them, we have
troves of data about where people go and what they do, and we build a mobile
app that millions love. If you want to come help us build the future of
location products, let us know through our jobs page:

<https://foursquare.com/jobs/>

If you have any questions, feel free to email me: jorge@foursquare.com

~~~
tsumnia
What do your data analysts/scientists do on a normal basis? I just sent in my
applications to both because it sounds like the technical experimenting I
loved doing during my graduate school.

~~~
chimeracoder
Excellent question! I work on the data team here, and we work on a variety of
projects. Some of our features rely on data from our applications, and so we
help develop those features by building our data models. On the other hand,
some other projects, like our recent infographic[1], are open-ended - you have
the freedom to come up with your own hypotheses and test them against our
data.

If you have a good background in data munging and analysis, it's incredibly
fun work - a nice mix between the creativity of investigating problems that
interest you and the rigor of data science.

[1]
[http://blog.foursquare.com/2011/06/20/holysmokes10millionpeo...](http://blog.foursquare.com/2011/06/20/holysmokes10millionpeople/)

------
jbapple
Eugene, Oregon - fulltime - noremote - H1B applicants welcome

On Time Systems is a small company that specializes in solving large-scale
search and optimization problems. We used to be a research lab at the
University of Oregon, but we are now more focused on writing software than
writing grant proposals. We're currently looking for software engineers to
work on Green Driver (a smartphone app that uses real-time data from traffic
signals to help drivers find the fastest route (<http://imagreendriver.com)>)
and ACFP (Advanced Computer Flight Planning), the flight planning system used
by the US Air Force for routing cargo planes and tankers worldwide.

Although our core IP is in optimization, bringing these solutions to market
requires complex client-server applications with challenging network, user
interface, and database components. We have code written in Python, Java, C,
C++, Objective-C, and other languages. An ideal candidate will have a strong
background in algorithms and will be comfortable writing both high-level and
low-level code.

Benefits include: medical and disability insurance, 401Ks with matching,
sabbaticals, massages, a game room (ping pong, billiards, DDR, etc.),
relocation package, pick your own hardware, your own office with a window,
tuition reimbursement (including flight school if you work on our flight
planning software), exercise equipment and locker room, and his and hers
company bikes.

The work environment is friendly, informal, and intellectual.

Send your resume to jobs+hackernews@otsys.com

------
willowgarage
Palo Alto, CA

Do you like robots?

Suitable Technologies is a startup working to create an innovative new product
for something called "remote presence." (Another common term is "robotic
telepresence.")

Our first product, in development now, is similar to video chat on a computer
you can drive around. Unlike videoconferencing, you’re not stuck to a wall or
desk. It becomes your physical presence, anywhere in the world, with the
freedom to move and interact with people as if you were there.

We're looking to fill a number of roles:

    
    
      * Software Engineer (especially C++)
      * Mechanical Engineer
      * Electrical Engineer
      * UI Designer
      * Graphic Designer
      * Supply Chain Manager
      * Quality Test Engineer
    

More information is available on our site: <http://suitabletech.com>

------
wehriam
Distributed team, East Coast seeks Python generalists.

HiiDef, Inc is a consumer web company with two rapidly growing properties,
<http://flavors.me/> and <http://goodsie.com>

Help us solve the challenges that revolve around top notch user experiences.
We're continually building new products and features, scaling infrastructure,
and responding to our enthusiastic customers.

Team members have flexible hours, top notch hardware, and experienced,
talented co-workers invested in their success. We pride ourselves on a results
oriented, laid back culture and seek people who can thrive with an exceptional
amount of independence.

Please contact me directly at johnwehr@hiidef.com

~~~
chairface
I'd just like to add - I've been a developer at HiiDef for almost a year, and
it's a fantastic place to work. Definitely the best group of people I've
worked with. And, for those of you who are just doing a find through the page,
we are fully remote.

------
lamby
London, England.

<https://www.playfire.com/jobs>

Small (7) startup in the gaming space looking for software engineers. Are you
the one? You are, if you:

* Love agile development, working independently on your own challenges, and together in a team on the bigger vision

* Are completely fluent in a scripting language such as Python, Perl, PHP or Ruby and have experience with web frameworks and the MVC concept. We don't require fluency in our current technology stack - great programmers can pick up new technologies.

* Have used MySQL or PostgreSQL extensively and you know your way around Apache, nginx or other server. It's a bonus if you have good JavaScript skills (we use jQuery)

* Get excited by the idea of scaling web apps to millions of users

* Are the best developer in your peer group, and want to be at a place where you are constantly challenged and pushed to become better

* Get obsessed about the problem you're solving and don't stop until you've cracked it

* Have a thirst to learn new skills and technologies, and can pick things up easily

* Want to have fun building lots of new features and get stuff done

* Are full of positive energy, relish the thought of being part of a small, fast-moving team and enjoy brainstorming about new ideas

------
squirrel
London (UK) and Boston (US). H1B

We're a 90-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development. Some of you
may know us from our sponsorship of Hacker News meetups in London. We're
hiring developers and other smart folks of many kinds. See
<https://dev.youdevise.com> and <http://www.youdevise.com/careers>.

While we don't have remote workers, we do help successful candidates relocate
to London or Boston including arranging visas where needed. For example, last
year we hired HN readers from Denmark and the US, and we moved a Polish
employee to Boston.

~~~
zemanel
You mostly develop software on top of Java?

~~~
squirrel
Not sure what you mean. Java is one of the main languages we use, along with
Scala, Groovy, and JavaScript.

~~~
zemanel
Yes, i meant to ask with that technologies you work with, there was few
information on your website, although the opensource projects you contribute
were a good indication of it

~~~
squirrel
OK, hope my list helped. We are technology-neutral, and regularly hire (for
example) C# or Python developers and teach them Java, so don't let
unfamiliarity with any particular language stop you considering us.

~~~
zemanel
Yeah it sounds interesting, particularly for developers who like to diversify.

Although the large percent of my career has been developing content management
and "corporate" applications in PHP, wether i had to or not, now i mostly been
focusing on Python/Django because i like the language, the tooling and feel
productive in it, on the things i have to do.

But always loved Java, even when i was learning PHP 11 years ago, i spent a
lot of time around Struts (1.x), Hibernate and Ibatis, that's where i got the
MVC/ORM/Framework skills from, which was useful for "easily"
picking/understanding a lot of other stuff in other languages. Also when
Groovy got some traction, i spent personal time fiddling with it, was cool,
which also lead to spending some time around Grails. But i never got deep in
pure Java skills, even though i have a 700 page "bible" around the house
somewhere.

Also tried out Jboss Seam, which found out to be kind of awesome for
somethings and at a time was contracted for 4 months, to extend features on an
existing project built on it, although grasping the whole JSF/J2EE life-cycle
can be a pain and still ended the project missing a lot of know-how about it
all. For another particular short-time job, i developed some EJB "if it's not
working, there's not enough XML in it" 2.1 code.

Not being a rocket engineer (not even an engineer) and a perfectionist trying
to meet deadlines, i ended up loving Python and Django, good ORM, good
tooling, community and the backend admin feature is a killer one for me.

~~~
squirrel
Would be happy to look at your CV/resume at jobs@youdevise.com

------
markbao
Onswipe - New York City, NY - INTERN + H1B + Full-time

Onswipe's working on making touch and tablet publishing easy and beautiful, by
taking existing content sources and formatting them for touch devices. We've
got a number of positions open in New York City.

    
    
      * Frontend touch interface developer with HTML5/Javascript experience
      * Frontend user interface engineer with CSS3 experience
      * Data Scientist for looking at our data and making sense of it
      * Lead PHP engineer for advertising operations
      * Lead Node.js engineer for backend operations
      * Senior PHP engineer for myOnswipe and our publisher dashboard
      * Touch interaction UX designer
      * Systems administrator
    

We're a launched, funded startup in the heart of New York City with about 10
people. The culture here is really important and we make it a high priority.
We've got great people working to make the web more awesome on the tablet, and
we're looking for more.

Apply online - <http://blog.onswipe.com/jobs>

Any questions, do let me know. mark@onswipe.com

------
desiree
SF, Full-Time, RoR Web Dev: Grubly!

Grubly connects people who love to cook with people who love to eat. On a very
high level, we're like an Airbnb for food.

Check out <http://www.gogrubly.com/jobs/> and email Des@gogrubly.com for more
information.

Come meet other Rails developers for a delicious night of Ruby on SNAILS!
Yep-- escargot! There's a first time for everything! To reserve a spot at the
table go to <http://gogrubly.posterous.com/ruby-on-snails>.

~~~
AntiRush
That's certainly not your normal startup fare. Where's the ramen or pizza?

~~~
desiree
Here at Grubly, we're escargot-profitable!

------
sciurus
Athens, GA

EuPathDB is looking for a front-end web developer to help scientists perform
dynamic computational experiments on genomic-scale datasets. You'll get to
work on innovative interfaces like our strategies system (description:
<http://bit.ly/ko0Y4b> , source code: <http://bit.ly/mUyL3D>).

[http://www.ugajobsearch.com/applicants/Central?quickFind=573...](http://www.ugajobsearch.com/applicants/Central?quickFind=57355)

------
spulec
New York, NY - Yipit

Just off raising $6 million, we are looking for our 8th member of the team.
Come join us on the ground floor of one of the best startups in New York.
Right now, great companies like 10Gen, FourSquare, Hunch, SeatGeek, and
YCharts are all here growing together. Silicon Alley is going through a
renaissance and you can be part of it.

-UI Lead Architect: Our interface sits on top of over 350 daily deal services and is used by hundreds of thousands of people. We need you to own that interface.

-HTML5/CSS3/jQuery Developer: All user-facing activity relies on these technologies. We will commit the full resources of the team to supporting you.

-Python(Django) Developers: We work with the latest technology including: Amazon Web Services, RabbitMQ, Gunicorn, Nginx, and Git. This should excite you.

Go to <http://yipit.com/about/jobs/> to apply. Email steve@yipit.com with any
questions.

------
markmsmith
Raleigh, NC

Rally Software

We are hiring for both entry-level and senior software engineer positions.
Rally provides an application lifecycle management suite focused on Agile
methodologies and delivered as a SaaS web application. What this translates to
day-to-day is exciting & innovative full-stack development, playing with the
latest technologies and embracing the challenges of developing a multi-tenant
app at scale. Our technology stack currently includes Groovy, Grails,
Javascript (ExtJS), Oracle, MongoDB & Git, but we're also interested in
Coffeescript, SASS/LESS and NodeJS.

[http://www.rallydev.com/careers/available_positions/?categor...](http://www.rallydev.com/careers/available_positions/?category=Engineering)

We offer competitive salaries, have our own kegerator and regularly play Left
4 Dead & Team Fortress 2 at the end of the day. If this sounds like your kind
of place, please get in touch.

------
SoftwareMaven
Orem, Utah - Remote

ClickLock wants to put you in control of securing your data on the Internet.
We have a plan to get there and funding to make it happen.

We believe strongly in customer development and in staying very lean. We are
using Erlang, CouchDB, and JavaScript on the back end and lots of things on
the front end, since we will need web, desktop, and mobile clients.

We are currently looking for two engineers, one for the front end and one for
the back end. I'm looking for intelligent, motivated people and am not
interested in buzzword bingo on a resume.

These are employees three and four in the company and include equity! If you
are especially passionate about helping people secure their online lives, I am
fully accepting of remote workers. Send your resume/interesting
projects/GitHub page to travis -at- clicklock -dot- com.

------
robobenjie
Mountain View, CA -Anybots Inc

Taking over the world with robots. Starting with mobile telepresence. We are a
very small team (around 10 people) but have already started shipping our
product and are deep into developing the next version as well as pushing new
features out to deployed robots.

Hiring: back and front end developers (we use Node/JS on the site)

General Hackers (we use python and c++ on the robot and C in the embedded
boards)

email jobs@anybots.com

------
picardo
Patch Labs - New York, NY

Platform Engineer (Full time)

Patch Labs (<http://labs.patch.com>) is building new ways to make life easier
for you and your neighbors.

About you

* You’re smart, and make it happen

* You love being part of a small team that solves big problems

* You’re pragmatic when architecting solutions to real world challenges

* You’re informed by both well established and emerging approaches to solving big problems

* You keep the end user in mind, and appreciate the value of developing useful software that scales

* You’re Agile where it makes sense, but always sensible, clever and hard-working

As a founding member of Patch Labs, you will work closely with a front-end
engineer, user experience designer and product manager to create really
useful, intuitive software. Specifically, you will:

* Architect, build and ship highly-scalable systems, libraries, and frameworks

* Code using primarily modern languages (Scala, Clojure, Ruby, etc.)

Requirements

* Passion for building software that makes life easier

* An understanding of the challenges involved in building popular applications at web scale

* BS, MS, or PhD in Computer Science or equivalent work experience

Ideal experience:

* NoSQL solutions (MongoDB, Cassandra, CouchDB, etc.)

* Search relevance solutions (scoring functions, query classification, text normalization, etc.) and technologies (Lucene-based, Real-Time search, etc.)

* Cloud based services and hosting (AWS EC2, etc.)

* Developing APIs and Web Services

* Consuming interesting APIs (Twilio, GroupMe, Venmo, Foursquare, Twitter, etc.)

* Geo-location, geometry and mapping

* Natural Language Processing (NLP)

* Mobile development

* Open source projects

* Comfort with Git

What We Offer

* A driven, motivated, and talented team that believes in working hard and reaping the rewards

* Laid-back office environment in the heart of SoHo

* Competitive compensation and excellent benefits

Apply: labs@patch.com

------
mindcrime
Chapel Hill / Research Triangle Park, NC

Fogbeam Labs

Seeking technical and/or non-technical co-founder(s).

At Fogbeam Labs, we like to think of ourselves as "The Next Great Open Source
Software Company." We're building awesome information retrieval and knowledge
management systems (all open-source, ALv2) using Groovy, Grails, Scala, Java,
and many existing open-source tools and libraries: Lucene, Solr, Mahout, UIMA,
OpenNLP, Jena, Droids, Roller, Camel, etc.

If you have a passion for open-source software, and are particularly
interested in information retrieval, machine-learning, AI, and want to be part
of a company that's pursuing a proven business model (selling software to
other businesses, for, like, actual money), and want to get in early and
become an actual co-founder (with a corresponding equity stake), ping me.

NOTE: Not funded yet, and the current founder (mindcrime) is still working a
day job, so another co-founder would not be expected to commit any more than I
am... So, basically, 20-30 hours a week (including weekends) until we reach a
point where we can pay salaries. Yeah, we're talking about being a _founder_
here, not an employee.

2nd NOTE: This is not just a pipe-dream or a hobby project, despite the day-
job thing. I've just had an excellent customer discovery interview with a very
large and well-known bank headquartered here in NC, and they were _very_
responsive to what we're working on. This and the Customer Discovery we've
been doing the past few months strongly suggests that there is real demand for
the kind of stuff we'll be doing; and Red Hat (if not others) have proven the
open source model. See, for reference:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-06-23/red-hat-sales-to-
tr...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-06-23/red-hat-sales-to-triple-
to-3-billion-in-five-years-ceo-whitehurst-says.html)

fogbeam (at) gmail (dot) com

------
nathanh
New York, San Francisco, and Silicon Valley

Hirelite is on a mission to put recruitment agencies out of business. We host
speed interviewing events over video chat to connect companies and developers
directly. We have two upcoming events:

For jobs near NYC on 7/13 - Companies participating so far: Findings, Work
Market, Etsy, JWed, Hyperpublic, Rent The Runway, Recombine, Yipit,
TheLadders, IndustryGraph

For jobs near SF/Silicon Valley on 7/12 - Companies participating so far:
Moblyng, AdRoll, Wikia, IndieGoGo, Breezy

If you're interested in participating as a developer, sign up at
<https://www.hirelite.com/events>

------
jacoblyles
Palo Alto, CA - Game Closure Inc.

JavaScript gaming engineers and networking engineers.

Game Closure is using HTML5 technology to revolutionize the social mobile
gaming market. With Game Closure, you can use HTML5 to make beautiful games
today that run on popular mobile devices and in the browser with no changes to
the code.

Game Closure values deep engineering skill and a history of execution. If
you're an expert in JavaScript, iOS or Android, or real-time networking then
we would love to look at your portfolio.

We're funded and growing rapidly. We offer full salary and benefits. This is
an exciting time to be part of Game Closure.

email jobs@gameclosure.com

------
jonbischke
San Francisco, CA (SOMA)

RG Labs is hiring: <http://www.rglabsinc.com/jobs>

_We operate under the premise that the most important decisions we make are
decisions about people (e.g., who to start a company with, who to hire, who to
date/marry...)

_ We also feel like the Web is in its infancy in terms of helping us to make
better decisions based on data and that this space could explode in coming
years.

*We'd like to be part of that explosion. :)

To hear more drop me a line directly at jonbischke at gmail or send us via our
contact form. We'd love to tell you more.

------
svec
Boston, MA.

Ember is hiring embedded software engineers and QA engineers in Boston:
<http://www.ember.com/company_careers.html>

We develop the chips, software, and tools for wireless sensor networks, and we
have a ton of fun doing it.

We were just voted one of the top places to work in Boston:
[http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2011/05/03/bbj-
announ...](http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2011/05/03/bbj-announces-
best-places-to-work.html)

Email me if you’re interested: hnjuly2011@saidsvec.com

------
shantheman
Durham, NC - Spring Metrics

We're making web Analytics much, much more interesting and useful.

Ruby on Rails dude/dudet, with a healthy serving of HTML/CSS/JS/jQuery and the
likes. If you've got back-end skills too, all the better.

<http://www.springmetrics.com/jobs>

------
wrs
Seattle (or San Francisco) - Product/UX Designer

Picture of Health makes tools that help people take care of their loved ones.
We are well-funded, self-funded, pre-launch, and small (4 in Seattle, 2 in
SF). This is an opportunity to be in the first wave and help define how we do
things.

We're looking for a product designer who will own design for our web and
device software products. We're building consumer services, and having the
right design will be critical to our success. This person needs to make sure
our products are simple, usable, and successful at solving problems for
people. We're primarily looking for interaction design skills, but visual
design ability and/or front-end prototyping ability would of course be a plus.

The current dev team is me plus three former Hashrocketeers in downtown
Seattle. Our stack is Rails; our process is story-based, test-driven, and
design-respectful. (We'd love to hear from great developers as well if you're
interested -- see <http://vurl.me/AZHL>)

We'd prefer to keep the dev/design team in Seattle for now, but we could bend
this rule for an exceptional person who wants to be in SF.

Misc. company facts: My co-founder used to be CEO of Sun Microsystems. We have
competitive salary, equity, and benefits. Our Seattle office is in the South
Lake Union area. Dogs are welcome. (More facts on request.)

Apply: <http://vurl.me/BMFE>

------
ksowocki
New York NY - INTERN + FULL TIME PHP Devs @ Ignighter.com

Ignighter is the largest and fastest growing group dating site in the world.
Ignighter, a 2008 TechStars company, was founded with the vision of
revolutionizing the way that twenty-somethings use the Internet to date.
Through its group dating model, Ignighter provides a safer, less awkward, more
fun approach to online dating. Since its launch, Ignighter has been featured
in numerous national publications and media outlets including the NY Times,
the Wall St. Journal, NBC, CNBC, Bloomberg TV, the Washington Post, The
Philadelphia Inquirer, and Inc Magazine.

Ignighter has millions of registered users and is growing by hundreds of
thousands of new members each month across the globe. Ignighter just closed on
a Series A financing comprised of leading VC funds and angels in the US and
India. The company is headquartered in NYC and will soon be launching an
office in India.

Ignighter was voted "Best Startup in NYC to work for" by the management team
of the company. Yes, you read that right. And we won in a landslide. We're a
small team with big plans for growth in the coming years. As a critical member
of our small team, your contributions will be highly impactful. We value our
company culture and hope that our future hires will contribute to our hard-
working, but fun-loving office atmosphere.

<http://www.ignighter.com/jobs>

------
kevbo
Evanston, IL

Junior Python Engineer at Leapfrog Online

We're the leading independent digital direct marketing firm in the country,
developing programs for Fortune 500 marketers to find and convert the right
customers. We stake our business directly on the success of our products, our
Clients’ business results, and ultimately, their satisfaction.

We offer a competitive salary plus an incentive and benefits package; a close-
knit team who likes what they do and has fun doing it; and, if that’s not
enough, there’s free all-you-can-drink soda, and free bagels on Fridays.

We're looking for a junior-level Python Developer to join our Test Engineering
team, writing functional, integration, and unit tests in Python for our
Django-powered business platform. As part of the Ops team, we also do light
system administration and help write monitoring tools.

Requirements: an intense attention to detail, a love of learning, a passion
for problem-solving, and a good attitude and sense of responsibility. You
should also have experience with a dynamic language such as Python, Ruby, or
PHP; be comfortable working on a *nix command line; and have general knowledge
about HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.

We're committed to agile and open source; we use packages like mechanize,
twill, Selenium, nose, and PyQT every day.

If you think you're a good fit for this position, apply with your resume and
salary history. kboers (at) leapfrogonline.com

------
jnovek
OwnLocal in Austin, TX

Working through newspapers, we make the web less scary for small businesses.

We're hiring:

\- Ruby systems engineer (<http://ownlocal.com/company/jobs/ruby-systems-
engineer/>)

\- Web UI Designer (<http://ownlocal.com/company/jobs/web-designer/>)

We're also interested in talking to interns who want to pick up Rails.

------
julesbravo
Columbus, OH (full-time, remote): SearchSpring

We're a small boot strapped team (profitable) working on the future of
e-commerce search. We provide a search service to internet retailers that is
second to none.

[http://searchspring.jobscore.com/jobs/searchspring/front-
end...](http://searchspring.jobscore.com/jobs/searchspring/front-end-web-
developer/dGCFWGxbyr4l27eJe4bk1X)

<http://www.searchspring.net>

------
lpolovets
Los Angeles or Bay Area or Shanghai preferred, but remote work is a definite
possibility. Full-time only. If you're interested in remote work, you must
live in the U.S. (U.S. citizen living outside of the U.S. _might_ be okay)

Factual aims to be the place where people meet to share, improve, and mash-up
data. Our vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider for startups
and developers, so that they can focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition.

We have a terrific team that is still fairly small, and an incredible CEO (he
was the co-founder of Applied Semantics, which was sold to Google and became
AdSense). We recently raised a Series A from Andreessen-Horowitz, and our
customers and partners include Facebook, SimpleGeo, and Newsweek. We have lots
of challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack: data cleaning
and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs, etc. If you love data,
Factual is the place to be.

Ideally you know Java, Clojure, and/or Ruby, and you'll get bonus points for
experience with machine learning, NoSQL, algorithms, infrastructure, and/or
Hadoop.

<http://www.factual.com/jobs>

You can also email me personally at leo -at- factual.com

~~~
lpolovets
Just double-checked with our hiring manager, and I was wrong.... U.S. citizens
living in other countries who want to work remotely would not be okay due to
different laws, tax complexities, etc.

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
That's a shame. The tax and other advantages for both parties are significant.
In your position it's something I would familiarize myself with.

------
rmorrison
Comprehend Systems (YC W11), Palo Alto CA

We're revolutionizing health care and databases! You can read more about the
position here:

<http://www.comprehend.com/about_careers.html>

------
boha
San Francisco, CA

Localmind

Funded, early startup building awesome realtime, location-based Q&A, with lots
of fun stuff in the pipeline.

<http://www.localmind.com/jobs>

    
    
      1) UI/UX Design Lead
      2) Android Developer
      3) Community Development Director
    

I _personally guarantee_ that you will love working with us. How's that for a
benefit?

------
jakehow
New York, NY (full-time)

Zipmark (<http://zipmark.com>) is building mobile and alternative payments
infrastructure that gives individuals and businesses direct control over their
checking accounts, enabling them to transfer funds, pay bills, and settle
debts without complex fees, or intermediary stored value accounts.

We are looking for:

* Full Stack Engineers: We have a diverse set of problems to solve and accordingly work with many technologies: Javascript, Ruby, JVM, Objective-C, Redis, Risk analytics and ML, etc.

* UX/Design: We value designers who can build beautiful applications and can actually do work in this medium. Like a painter or photographer should understand the chemistry of their medium, you should be fluent in the tools of this one. To us that means: HTML5, CSS, JS, Interface Builder, working with templating languages, source control(GIT), etc.

Interested? Send us a note: hello@zipmark.com

Please, no 3rd party recruiters or outsourcing firms.

------
e1ven
Waltham, MA-

We're looking for an Affiliate manager (and any Mongo Experts) here near
Boston.

If you're a Mongo DBA, and want to work with large and growing datasets,
scaling to multi-shard, multi replicaset servers, I'd love to talk with you.

For the Affiliate- SavingStar is searching for a star to help take our
revolutionary startup to the next level in an important role. We're seeking an
experienced affiliate manager (3-5 years experience) to help us revolutionize
the grocery coupon industry. As the only national paperless grocery coupon
service, we're poised for amazing growth. We want you to help grow our user-
base and revenue by recruiting top publishers, monitoring and consulting with
publishers to optimize SavingStar's promotion on blogs and websites, and
tracking and forecasting affiliate program revenues. Opportunities for amazing
growth don't come around too often. This is one of them. Please apply if you
have demonstrated past success managing affiliate programs.

E-mail me. cdavis@savingstar.com

------
jpbutler
Practically Green - Cambridge, MA

We built Practically Green to provide tools, knowledge and motivation to help
people make healthy, green changes in their life.

The first product we've built is the Practically Green website, launched in
closed beta in May 2010, with an open beta last September. The site gives you
an assessment quiz, helps you build an action plan to improve and gives you
the tools and information to execute the change.

We bring in social proof (and social norms) through connections with Facebook
friends, neighbors and real-life groups. Our science is rock-solid and our
content is compelling. We've incorporated gamification and other behavior-
change techniques gently throughout the application. We have an email
component, and we're developing a mobile complement.

We're looking for:

* Director of UX * Senior Rails Engineers * Entry-Level Rails Engineers.

More information here: <http://practicallygreen.com/jobs>

------
GavinB
New York City/NYC Art Director/Creative Lead with experience in either web UI
or game design. Video or animation experience a big plus. We build games for
kids and teens and need someone who can create designs, lead branding efforts,
and direct in-house and freelance designers in building out the games.

Send resume and link to portfolio to gbrown@scholastic.com

------
kemayo
Really REMOTE. You don't even have to be in the USA.

deviantART (<http://www.deviantart.com>) wants developers. We're fully remote;
there's no central office with a devteam located there. We expect all hires to
be comfortable working in PHP, JavaScript, CSS, and SQL; we like our
developers to be able to hack on any part of the site, rather than being
frontend/backend specialists.

One exception to all that: there's an Infrastructure Engineer position which
is located in Vancouver. It's C++/Java focused, and involves developing
backend services used by the rest of the site.

We post information about our development process here sometimes:
<http://dt.deviantart.com/blog/>

Apply here: <http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply?source=hn>

------
dh0913
A Small Orange is a shared, reseller, VPS, and dedicated web hosting company
based in downtown Durham, North Carolina. We have about 35 employees or so
now, but we're always looking for great Linux system administrators and
technical support people to join our growing team.

If you know about Linux and/or web hosting, we want to hear from you. We're
hiring from entry level live chat support to senior system administrators, so
your current skill level isn't as important.

All of our positions are remote, include full benefits, competitive pay, and
plenty of other perks. If you're local to Durham, NC, you're also welcome to
work from the comfort of our downtown office, but that's up to you.

You can read more about what it's like to work for A Small Orange and see our
current openings here:

<http://jobs.asmallorange.com/>

------
mtsmith85
New York City, New York

Thrillist.com, the leading men's lifestyle newsletter, is growing and needs
more hands and brains to keep up with our agile, fast-paced development cycle.

We're looking for a PHP developer -- Junior level on up. It's a growing start
up -- slowly growing into an actual company. We have our main content site,
Thrillist, a flash sale site, JackThreads and our new rewards product,
Thrillist Rewards. We have an amazingly smart team and a great company
culture. We're working on some big updates in the coming months and some
really cool internal projects, too. Our technologies are PHP, Mongo, MySQL &
Postgres, SOLR and Drupal & CakePHP. I'm the lead developer for Thrillist and
have been here almost a year and am loving every minute of it.

Email us at techjobs@thrillist.com if you're interested. Do me a favor and let
us know you came from HN, too.

------
madmanslitany
New York City, NY - Palantir Technologies

<http://www.palantirtech.com/>

I haven't officially started work at Palantir yet (and will be in Palo Alto
for training once I do), but Palantir is hiring engineers aggressively for its
brand-new office in New York City.

------
josharian
San Francisco (Mission): card.io

Exciting start-up (just officially launched last week!) doing mobile payments
and computer vision, seeking amazing engineers. We love generalists (but won't
sniff at expertise).

<https://gist.github.com/821454/>

------
ipster
San Francisco / Los Angeles / NYC / Remote

Passionate about the outdoors? AllTrails.com is hiring front-end and back-end
engineers.

We're the number 1 outdoors site. Founders from Google / Facebook / Microsoft.
Well funded and some really exciting things in the pipeline!

email: justin@alltrails.com

~~~
blumentopf
Is there a careers page on alltrails.com? Couldn't find one. Alternatively,
can you give more details about the specific knowlege that you're looking for
in applicants? Thanks.

------
ghotli
Memphis, TN – American Roamer

Director of Software Development

We are changing the way that the telecommunications industry looks at market
intelligence with our in-browser spatial data analysis services. Right now our
team is growing and we’re looking for a natural leader with a strong
background in software engineering. You should be able to help us scale to
meet the growing load on our servers and our developers by fostering an
environment where quality code is shipped every day.

Some technologies we work with: Solr, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Ruby, Rails,
Javascript, OpenLayers, Node.js, Varnish, HAProxy, AWS, and Chef.

<http://www.americanroamer.com/careers/job-opportunities/>

email: hr@americanroamer.com

------
bostonpete
Burlington, MA - C++ software development of engineering desktop products.

Exa Corp (www.exa.com) is a CAE software company (primarily used for
automotive design). We have a variety of positions open on our website, but
I'm particularly focused on filling one spot in my group. Here's the posting:

    
    
       http://exa.com/pages/company/job_postings/11_Swe_Engr_CAE_MA.html
    

I manage a team of three (including me), which we're looking to grow to
support our rapid growth. I hired one developer last week and am looking to
add another. Note that the job description lists 5-7 years experience, but
that's very flexible.

Shoot me an e-mail if you have any interest or want more details -- the e-mail
in the posting (swppjobs@exa.com), will come to me.

------
calbear81
Mountain View, CA (Full time, H1B welcome)

Room 77 (www.room77.com) - hotel room search engine, Launch winner - We're
looking for software engineers and UI/UX designers to help us build a better
hotel search engine. We've got massive amounts of proprietary data and a whip
smart engineering team from Google, Facebook, and the usual suspects.

Software Engineers (multiple positions)

Who you are:

* Superstar coder, self-motivated, focused, and interested in making a big impact as an early employee of a fast-paced startup

* BS, MS or PhD in Computer Science or a related field

* Passionate about travel

What you’ll do:

* Build upon Room 77’s first public product with powerful new features

* Design algorithms to enable the world's fastest and most feature-rich travel search engine (primarily with C++, Javascript, PHP and Python)

* Revolutionize the way people travel

For all other positions and to learn a bit more about why you should work with
us, check out our jobs page here: <http://www.room77.com/jobs.html>

Engineers, hit us up at jobs+engw@room77.com. All other positions, try
jobs@room77.com.

Cool facts about Room 77

* We just secured a series B of $10M+. Hotel search and the lodging industry is ripe for disruption and we've got a unique product, proven technology, and a team that's been around the block a few times.

* We launched February 2011 at the LAUNCH conference in SF and won Best Startup. We were also Audience Favorites at the Startup Showcase at Web 2.0.

* We just inked our lease on the 3rd floor of a building one block off Castro in the heart of downtown Mountain view right below Tasty Labs (hi Tasty Labs!)

* We're backed and advised by some serious heavyweights in the industry including the founder and ex-CEOs of Expedia and Hotwire as well as by technical wizards like Rasmus Lerdorf.

* We are H1B friendly and relocation friendly.

* We work hard but we respect healthy work life balances. We try to have fun together as well.

------
justin
We're hiring for two teams at our office in SF:

TwitchTV: We're looking for engineers excited about building the future of
gaming video and competitive esports. We have the largest platform for gaming
video on the web and are rapidly growing in a new and exciting space. Read
more here <http://www.justin.tv/jobs/jobs>

Socialcam: We're building apps that make it fast, easy and fun for everyday
users to share video from their iPhone or Android. We think smartphones will
displace all other devices as the dominant form of media creation, and
Socialcam will be the app people use to create that video. Read more here:
<http://socialcam.com/jobs>

------
ahochhaus
Milwaukee, WI (H1B)

[http://careers.joelonsoftware.com/jobs#/11923/software-
engin...](http://careers.joelonsoftware.com/jobs#/11923/software-engineer-
samegoal)

SameGoal is hiring talented software engineers who are experts in distributed
systems, C++ and building world-class user-friendly products.

Our platform builds on top of many great technologies including:

    
    
       * Mostly C++; some Python
       * WebKit/Chromium
       * Closure Tools
       * Protocol Buffers
       * LevelDB
       * Libevent
    

Additionally, we use the following tools:

    
    
       * Debian GNU/Linux
       * Git
       * Gerrit code review tool
       * GYP build tool
    

Please send a resume to jobs@samegoal.com to apply.

------
eyao
San Mateo, CA (no telecommute)

The Playforge is hiring software engineers!

We make mobile social freemium games currently focused on the iOS platform.
Our first game, Zombie Farm, was Apple's top grossing freemium game of 2010
and continues to remain on the top grossing charts to this day.

In this role you will help us design and develop the server infrastructure and
game APIs to support the over 15 million players on our social games.

Candidates should feel comfortable with PHP, MySQL, and some javascript/css.
We will be integrating Redis into our stack soon.

<http://theplayforge.com/jobs.html> contact: jobs@theplayforge.com

------
drags
Verba, San Francisco, CA

We help college bookstores decide what to sell to students (print? rental?
digital?), who to buy them from, and how much to sell their inventory for.
Students get their books for less, local bookstores make more money and
everyone's happy.

We're hiring a full-time engineer:

    
    
      * Most of our stuff is built on Ruby on Rails
      * We do a _lot_ of visualization work, so JS skills are a plus
      * Oodles and oodles of data flow through us, so couchdb/map-reduce/basic 
        statistical knowledge could be leveraged!
    

<http://www.verbasoftware.com> and email me at admin@verbasoftware.com

------
bpuvanathasan
San Francisco, CA - PagerDuty

We are reinventing the stagnant world of IT operations software. Want a job
hacking on a product with a proven market and customers ranging in size from
startups to Fortune 500s? We are PagerDuty, a 9-person startup that builds IT
operations tool that reduces downtime by helping businesses reliably and
rapidly respond to high-severity incidents in real time.

We hack using: \- Ruby \- Rails \- jQuery, Backbone.js, Handlebars.js \- MySQL
\- Linux (Ubuntu) \- Amazon AWS (EC2, EBS, S3) \- NGinx \- Phusion Passenger &
Unicorn \- Postfix

Learn more at: <http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs>

------
klous
Southfield, MI

Full-time: Developers, Web Analytics Analysts, E-commerce Manager. Other
positions: writers, business development, and news desk positions.

VC backed media startup, focusing on actionable trading ideas and real-time
news.

<http://www.benzinga.com>

Top-Venture Backed Company Hiring Programming Experts

A rapidly growing media company backed by the founders of Groupon is hiring
computer and programming experts to help with some enormously exciting
projects.

Do you want solve difficult problems and build status-quo-shattering products?
We are a major media company and your work will not be limited to internal
problem-solving.

We want people who want to create major changes for the benefit of the world.
Just as Groupon empowered society to save money through collective bargaining,
we want to help people stay informed and connected like never before.

Join us for this exciting, explosive phase of growth. Use your programming
skills to their full potential.

Some of the skills we are looking for in the developer & e-commerce roles:

* Drupal * most popular contrib modules (panels, views, cck, etc.) * PHP * optimizing code * theming * worked on Drupal sites before * MySQL * Javascript * Git * Ubercart

If you are familiar in any of these areas, let us know. We are a fun, vibrant,
high-energy team in the Michigan area, and we promise a few laughs and baked
goods in addition to a very competitive compensation package with benefits!

Send your resume + whatever else you'd like to include about yourself. Please
send to scott [ at ] benzingapro.com

or head here <http://www.benzinga.com/careers> and include Attn: Scott

------
jdrock
Houston, Texas (H1B accepted)

80legs is building a next-generation web data platform - a service that will
allow anyone to run SQL-like queries on all data available from the web. We're
looking for talented folks to help us :)

Positions available:

    
    
      * Data Technical Lead - handling all things data, ML experience a plus
      * UX Engineer - building a search interface for 1B+ data points
      * SysOps Engineer - improving back-end performance of a complex infrastructure
    

More info at <http://www.80legs.com/careers.html>. Feel free to email me at
shion -at- 80legs -dot- com.

------
jsherry
CB Insights in New York, NY

Front-End Developer (Full-time):
[http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/FrontEndDeveloper-
CBInsights....](http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/FrontEndDeveloper-
CBInsights.pdf)

CB Insights is a National Science Foundation-backed data company working on
difficult problems focused on very large markets. Although early on in the
game we are revenue generating and are pushing the lumbering dinosaurs in our
industry to the brink of extinction. Our data is frequently featured in the
media which you can see here - <http://www.cbinsights.com/press.php>.

------
bluelu
Trendiction in Luxembourg:

<http://www.trendiction.com/> <http://blog.trendiction.com/tag/joboffer>

No remote.

Looking for 1-2 more java developers in the field of: - distributed large
scale crawling, content extraction, data analysis

We crawl, analyze (extract article, author, date, theme, sentiment,...) and
monitor websites (news, blogs, ...) for our clients.

If you are interested on medium scale (cluster of > 200 servers), distributed
applications), feel free to contact me directly under t.britz@trendiction.com

~~~
djenryte
Unrelated, but I visited Luxembourg last year while backpacking in Europe.
After fearfully walking a few blocks away from the train station full of very
pushy homeless people I found sprawling bridges overlooking storybook castles
and lush gardens! Beautiful country!

It might be hard to find non-remote devs with the exact knowledge you require
as the population of Luxembourg is relatively small, no?

~~~
bluelu
Nice to hear that you liked it here. Many people call Luxembourg the small
switzerland. They also have plans to reorganize the main central station and
to build a park on it. So in 5-10 years, it will look much nicer.

We don't require our applicants to be experts in these fields, but smart
people willling to create things and to learn. We found quite a few good
people during the last few months.

The plug and play center (from San Francisco) will also be opening its
European offices here in the future, so there might be more competition for
developers in the future, who knows.

------
jazzdev
DocuSign - San Francisco, CA & Seattle, WA

We're the leading provider of electronic signature services (more than 7 of
every 10 e-signatures)!

We are a pre-IPO company and have openings in San Francisco and Seattle for:

    
    
      * Mobile Developer (iOS)
      * PlugIn Developer (.NET, GreaseMonkey, Browser plugins)
      * Integration Engineer (ASP.NET, C#, Web Services)
      * QA Engineers
    

You can send your resume or questions to jd.brennan@docusign.com

Job descriptions for these new positions will be on our web site next week:
<http://www.docusign.com/careers>

------
claytonm
Seattle, WA - Software Development Engineer

AWS - My team is looking for software engineers passionate about building new
web services. If you’re interested in building high performance distributed
systems, come join a new AWS service and influence the direction of the
leading cloud provider. We have several positions for a range of experience
levels. If you’re not in Seattle but are up for a change of scenery, Amazon
has a great relocation program that makes it extremely easy to join AWS.

To apply, send your resume to aws-jobs-fast-yc@amazon.com.

AWS is an unique mix of startup culture/autonomy combined with the ability to
leverage the incredible infrastructure of Amazon/AWS. I’ve worked in AWS for
the past year and I’ve learned more in that time than I thought possible. I’m
an infrastructure person at heart, and at other companies I’ve worked for, I’m
always torn between doing the deep engineering that I love, or working on a
more customer focused product. In AWS, they are one and the same. I like
having scalability, availability, and performance as core features of the
product I’m building. Another thing I love about working in AWS is the impact
your work has - your service is used by thousands of developers, and those
developers use your service in ways you never imagined, which are then used by
millions of people.

Detailed job descriptions :

<https://us-amazon.icims.com/jobs/133388/job>

<https://us-amazon.icims.com/jobs/137679/job>

<https://us-amazon.icims.com/jobs/137677/job>

------
alexhektor
JDownloader - Nürnberg (Bavaria, Germany) - full time:

<http://wemakeyourappwork.com>

Who you'll be a part of: We're the developers of JDownloader, the market
leading download management tool with over 15 million happy users. On top of
that, we work on client-side applications for some of the top 200 websites
worldwide.

With only 3 people, we're still a relatively small, but highly motivated team
with high aspirations, great opportunities and an extremly optimistic outlook
on the future. Joining us, you'll have the opportunity to experience rapid
growth right when it's happening while actively being a part of building and
growing a big company.

What you'll do: As (Senior) Java Developer, you're in charge of diverse
responsibilities and work on them either alone or in teams. You're responsible
for parts of JDownloader, but on top of that will also have your own projects
or products, for which you take the lead developer role.

Because we usually don't have strict deadlines or draconic specifications, we
expect you to prioritize and get things done by yourself. You should feel cozy
in your code, but also keep an eye on things like SEO strategy, project- and
product management as well as user interface and experience. Your own ideas
and innovations for projects, features or products are more than welcome and
will actively be supported.

Send your resume, links to your current/past projects, social profiles or
whatever you think we should know about you to e-mail@appwork.

We're looking forward to working with you :)

------
mkeblx
Madison, WI - REMOTE

A new funded startup creating an easy to use electronic design webapp for the
maker movement.

Passionate about making tools that simplify people's lives? We are looking for
an all-around hacker, experienced with creating advanced frontend interfaces.
Mainly would be doing a large amount of HTML5, Javascript+SVG (Raphael,
custom), and using PHP, MySQL on the backend (Cake). Big bonus points if you
have a hardware background: microcontrollers, designing PCBs, tearing things
apart, and general familiarity with the Maker movement.

Interested, questions? jobs@quasi.co

~~~
walrus
FYI, the link to Cirkuit on your user profile is incorrect (it links to .com
instead of .co). The project sounds neat though.

~~~
mkeblx
Thanks. Beta launch this summer.

------
yosho
San Francisco, CA

Web Developer/Backend Engineer at an Early Stage Stealth Start-up

Helping people discover new experiences.

We are a stealth start-up located in San Francisco that helps people find new,
unique experiences and activities in their city based on their interests and
personality. Our team is focused on building great products that change the
way people think about their free time.

We are an early-stage VC-funded company looking to bring on excellent talent
with competitive salary and equity options. You will have a chance to work
directly with the founders and be part of the core team (5-8 people).

We are looking for a backend engineer with the ability to build excellent web
and/or mobile products. Real-world experience is preferred (this means you
have worked on creating web products from start to finish - either in the
professional setting or as side projects).

Required skills: \+ Willingness and ability to pick up new programming
languages \+ Ruby on Rails \+ Javascript/JQuery \+ CSS/HTML \+ MySQL \+ Amazon
Web Services \+ UNIX/Linux \+ Easy going

Bonus points: \+ Web scraping technologies \+ node.js \+ Objective C (iOS dev)
\+ Experience scaling servers (caching/optimization)

You will work directly with the CTO, who handles most of the back-end
programming, on a daily basis, and deploy product updates on a regular basis.
Your responsibilities are primarily Rails programming, but you will be
expected to work on whatever is necessary at the time.

If you fit the bill, apply with your resume and portfolio.
jobs@whitehawkventures.com

------
famousactress
San Francisco (full-time, remote for right fit) - Elation EMR

We're a small angel-funded team working hard to empower physicians and their
patients to fundamentally improve healthcare. We'd love to add one more
developer to our team before raising more money. It's a really great
opportunity to work with us to shape the company and product from the
beginning!

Our tech stack currently includes javascript, jQuery, Google's Closure
Toolkit, Python, Django, Celery, Redis, Haystack, MySQL.

Find out more at <http://elationemr.com>

------
derrekl
Los Angeles, CA and Washington, DC Metro Area

Ruby Engineer, Iphone Engineer, Android Engineer

taximagic.com is revolutionizing the taxi industry by building web, mobile,
and back end tools for consumers and taxi providers alike. We're a startup, in
a growing phase, competing in an exciting red hot space! We offer stock, 401k,
health and competitive salary and we don't expect you to sleep under your
desk!

Check out our available jobs <http://taximagic.theresumator.com/>

or email jobs@taximagic.com

------
i34159
CloudFlare (www.cloudflare.com) in San Francisco (H1B)

We have built a global network to help make every website faster and more
secure. We're looking for the most talented engineers who want to tackle some
of the web's hardest problems, see their work positively affect hundreds of
millions of people every day, and be a part of a fast-growing, San Francisco-
based startup.

Tens of thousands of sites worldwide (from Laughing Squid to CrunchGear to
Metallica to the Government of Turkey to the IRS of Pakistan) are already
using CloudFlare. More than 200 million people will experience a faster, safer
Internet because of CloudFlare this month -- and that is only 9 months since
our public launch!

CloudFlare is an engineering-driven organization. The best ideas win here.
We're a small (20) but rapidly growing team. We're looking for talented
engineers who get excited about the challenges of working at Internet scale.
We are currently actively seeking:

Site Reliability / TechOps Engineers, PHP Developers, Data Architects,
Technical Customer Supporters, Javascript Performance Wizards, Systems
Engineers, NGINX Specialists, and more...

Check out some of the jobs we're currently looking to fill at:

<http://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team.html>

Or send us your resume directly to:

jobs (at) cloudflare (dot) com

You can also learn more about CloudFlare, our culture, and our passionate
community by following CloudFlare on Twitter @cloudflare.

------
danielha
San Francisco, CA.

We're looking to build the right product team that can take Disqus to what we
see as the next act. We're still a small company (~20) with a lot of user
reach (~500mm/mo, 45mm users). Incredible, connective experiences is what
we're after, and we're game for experimentation.

We're hiring for many engineering/design roles, as well as actively searching
for super strong product leads to shape the next stage of Disqus.

All position at <http://disqus.com/jobs/> or hit me up at daniel@disqus.com.

------
nolanbrown23
San Francisco, CA / Baltimore, MD

Millennial Media - We are the largest mobile ad network in the US

Come work with us to solve big and interesting problems on a large scale.
We're hiring Android and iOS engineers as well as a web developer and systems
architect. On the business side of things we have positions available in
Publisher Services as well as other teams.

nolan [at] millennialmedia [dot] com or [http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-
millennialmedia/careers...](http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-
millennialmedia/careers/)

~~~
mshafrir
My old company, a great place to work!

------
jlentz
Reston, VA

comScore is hiring Software Engineers.

In this role you will:

    
    
      * Build large distributed systems that scale well - Your systems will be processing 500 billion new records every month.
    
      * Be involved in solving challenging technical problems.
    
      * Participate in ongoing research and evaluation of new related technologies.
    
    

Qualifications

    
    
      * 5+ years experience in server-side Java development.  C++ experience a plus.
    
      * Strong full-cycle software development experience. High-volume, scalable, robust systems experience a plus.
    
      * Understanding of distributed systems, data structures, object-oriented programming, multithreaded programming and performance optimization techniques.
    
      * Hands-on Hadoop experience a plus.
    
      * Experience with distributed databases (AsterData nCluster, Vertica, Greenplum, etc.) a plus.
    
      * Proficient in Linux and Windows operating systems.
    
      * Working knowledge of Linux (CentOS / RedHat a plus) and Windows systems administration.
    
      * Excellent verbal and written communication skills.
    
      * Comfortable working as part of a team as well as self motivated enough to define and complete tasks on own.
    
      * Strong problem solving skills with a can-do attitude. Should be able to thrive with minimal supervision.
    
      * Prior Agile (Scrum) development experience a plus.
    

Apply online at <http://www.comscore.com/Careers>

Email me with any questions.

------
far33d
Boston, MA

Zynga Boston has a small team working on the next big social game. We're
looking for a number of positions in engineering, art, product management, and
data analysis.

My email is in my profile.

------
brikis98
Mountain View, CA (full-time): LinkedIn

Engineering positions open across the board. We are building the professional
network. Work with Java, Spring, Scala, JRuby, Grails, Node.js, RoR, Hadoop,
iPhone, Android, and more. See <http://engineering.linkedin.com/> for more
info.

* Software Engineer - Applications: <http://linkd.in/SWE-Applications>

* Software Engineer - Mobile Applications: <http://linkd.in/SWE-Mobile>

* Front End Engineer - Applications: <http://linkd.in/Front-End-Engineer>

* Software Engineer - Systems and Infrastructure: <http://linkd.in/SWE-SI>

* Research Engineer - Data Analysis, Data Mining, Machine Learning: <http://linkd.in/SWE-Data>

* Software Engineer - Tools: <http://linkd.in/SWE-Tools>

* Performance Engineer: <http://linkd.in/SWE-Performance>

* Software Engineer in Test: <http://linkd.in/software-engineer-in-test>

* Release QA: <http://linkd.in/Release-QA>

------
joebasirico
Security Innovation's (<http://securityinnovation.com>) team of amazing
hackers is hiring (Boston, MA).

I'm looking to hire a couple awesome security professionals for our Boston
office. We assess a wide range of really interesting technologies, from web
apps to mobile to crypto. You have to have a true passion for security, most
of the team does this on their off time and it's all we talk about. If you
dream in hex, clickjack for breakfast, exploit XSS, SQLi and CSRF for lunch,
Buffer Overflows and Format String Vulns for Dinner and some AuthN/AuthZ
hijacking for a midnight snack you're our kind of candidate.

You'll have time and budget to do research, go to and speak at conferences,
and build tools that will change the internet (We helped develop Firesheep, if
you remember that).

You can e-mail me directly: jbasirico at securityinnovation dot com for more
informaiton.

Check out our postings <http://securityinnovation.recruiterbox.com/>
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1718329](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1718329)
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1718256](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1718256)

~~~
Satinel
Two questions 1\. Do you hire fresh graduate with background in information
security? 2\. Do you sponsor H1B?

~~~
joebasirico
If the candidate is smart, passionate and very excited about security we would
absolutely hire a fresh graduate. We can also sponsor an H1B.

------
eddylu
Los Angeles, CA - Grubwithus - Fulltime, Intern, H1B

Join Grubwithus and be responsible for creating real-life friendships,
marriages, business partnerships, and more.

We're growing quickly and are looking for all development positions including
frontend, backend, mobile, analytics, UX, etc. Our site is built on Rails but
as long as you're smart and have good CS fundamentals, come join us.

<http://www.grubwithus.com/jobs>

------
jbarmash
New York, NY - EnergyScoreCards.com

We are a data platform for energy efficiency industry (think Mint.com for
energy of big buildings).

Come work with us - we are at an exciting intersection of energy efficiency /
statistics, sustainability, real estate, and finance areas. Started two years
ago and have started seeing the beginning of the hockey stick in the last six
months.

We are still a fairly small team but hiring aggressively.

jean at energyscorecards [dot] com.

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu is hiring engineers in San Francisco. (Foreign applicants are
welcome - we have obtained visas for 4 of our team members so far).

Academia.edu is a platform for academics to connect and share research. We are
building a hyper-connected academic graph, so every researcher has their
entire research community at their fingertips. We currently have 1.9 million
unique monthly visitors, and have doubled in traffic in the last 6 months.

Here are a few bullet points that sum up the atmosphere in our team:

\- obsession with exceptional engineering

\- obsession with building a great web product, and a great user experience

\- intellectually inquisitive - we like delving into ideas, whatever the ideas
are about

\- fun and friendly - we enjoy each other's company a lot, and have a great
deal of respect for each other.

We want to continue this atmosphere through the people we hire.

Here are some of the technologies we work with: Rails, Nginx, Node.js, Redis,
Memcached. We are based in downtown San Francisco. More information about the
team, and about how we think about software engineering and product
development, is here <http://academia.edu/hiring>

------
JacobIrwin
San Francisco, USA (from home and office-based work; split)

We are looking for a lead developer that has 3-5 years of experience creating
mobile/tablet applications for the following three platforms: Android
(mobile), iOS (iPhone), and iOS (iPad). Knowledge of recently upgraded
“versioning” requirements is essential to this position. Coding/programming
experience on Android (tablet) and Blackberry is a plus (but not required).

This position will be compensated for generously and the chosen candidate will
have the opportunity to lead a team of developers as we continue to scale;
this is a salary plus residual-commission paying position. We have a global
footprint in the market of custom app development and accordingly the position
may grow to encompass development of mobile & tablet apps for customers on
several continents.

<http://www.thecreativeappco.com/>

For consideration, please send three (or more) examples (preferably names of
apps already published in the marketplace; apps available for us to download
and preview), a resume (or school/work history), and any other relevant
anecdotes to:

Jacob@thecreativeappco.com

------
javery
Adzerk - Raleigh/Durham, NC

We are building the next generation of ad serving - fast, adaptable,
extensible, and comprehensive. We are looking for super smart engineers who
are ready to learn and grow - we don't care what you know now, we care about
what you can learn and how quickly.

Flexible Hours, Good Pay, Options, Unlimited Vacation, fun technology.

Apply here- <http://adzerk.com/jobs>

~~~
kacy
I was coming to post this! :-) -- Seriously though, you should come work for
Adzerk. Ad serving may sound boring, but we're using some of the newest tech
to build a highly scalable company. Also, the Raleigh-Durham area is fantastic
and fun!

~~~
mindcrime
_Seriously though, you should come work for Adzerk_

No, if you're in the Durham area, you should come co-found Fogbeam Labs with
me! ;-)

------
cschmidt
Cambridge, MA

Percipio Media

 _Company:_

Percipio Media applies state of the art predictive modeling and optimization
technology to online media activities. Through both life-pathing membership
sites and broader media services, Percipio improves online user experience
while simultaneously increasing ROI for partners.

We spend a seven figure budget each month on SEM traffic, so you'll be in
charge of buying a lot of clicks

We're a well funded startup, currently 8 people. You'll get smart coworkers, a
private office with a door, health and dental.

 _Job:_

Online Media Manager for SEM

We run some very high traffic web sites, and need someone to manage our Google
and Bing search engine marketing. We take a very quantitative, data driven
approach to driving traffic. We don't just plan campaigns in a spreadsheet. As
such we are looking for:

    
    
        * fluency in a scripting language such as Python, Ruby, or Perl
        * a degree in a quantitative field such as CS, math, engineering, etc.
        * a good knowledge of SQL
    

Experience in running SEM traffic is obviously a big bonus, but is not
required.

Please respond to the email in my profile.

------
ntolia
Mountain View, CA

Maginatics is hiring!

While we are still in stealth, we are looking for strong systems developers.
In general, you need to be smart and hands-on with experience in distributed
systems, storage systems, security, algorithms, or Infrastructure-as-a-Service
(IaaS) and other cloud systems.

Check out <http://maginatics.com/jobs.html> to apply. We also do H1Bs.

------
Mc_Big_G
San Francisco, CA

VerticalResponse is hiring for a lot of great positions:

* Ruby on Rails Developers

* Ruby on Rails Architect

* Director of Product Management

* Search Engine Marketing (SEM) Analyst

* Senior QA Automation Engineer

* Online Marketing Specialist

* Product Manager

* Director of Acquisition Marketing

* Senior Financial Analyst

* Customer Relations Specialist

VR is an established and successful, privately held company in SF for the last
10 years. We work with Rails 3, Git, JQuery, Rspec, backbone.js, Haml, Sass,
TDD, pair programming, agile development and other leading technologies (you
don't need to have experience with all of these). I've been working there as
an engineer for 7 months now and really enjoy it.

Occasional work from home is allowed if you have an important appointment or
need to keep germs out of the office. We have happy hour on Fridays and the
fridge is stocked with a wide variety of beer, so we'll sometimes end the day
with a cold brew while we finish pairing on a difficult problem.

Apply here: <http://jobvite.com/m?3RB34fwj>

~~~
mcdowall
H1-B possible?

------
allon
Hi All,

XPlace (www.xplace.com), Israel's leading freelance marketplace, is hiring a
Java Server Expert with guru-level experience in Hibernate, Tomcat, Spring,
MySQL.

More specifically, we’re looking for a Java expert who knows web development
inside-out to help us build the next generation of online marketplace
solutions. The developer should have experience creating database-driven
solutions and have completed at least one live production website.

The developer will work closely with the founding team to define, design, and
implement the new products and features. 5+ years working in web development
projects in a senior role Good problem solving skills Expert in developing
high performance solutions in Java Expert with Open-Source Frameworks
including Spring and Hibernate Web server configuration and management for web
applications (Tomcat, JBoss, etc.)

Experience working with MySQL Server, database design, and writing proper SQL,
extensive experience with HTML, JavaScript, and CSS best practices as well as
knowledge in software design and common Design Patterns.

Please contact us by emailing admin (at) xplace.com.

~~~
bartonfink
Do you require relocation to Israel, or would you be willing to accommodate
remote work?

------
tdonia
Brooklyn, NY

Main Street Connect <http://www.mainstreetconnect.us>

Our Creative Tech team is looking for smart hackers to evolve our product.
We're building a national community news network, so we've got a wide range of
work to be done and problems to solve. We think they're interesting problems.
Mostly in PHP.

creative_technology@mainstreetconnect.us

------
kschrader
New York, NY

Intent Media is hiring software engineers, devops engineers, and a product
manager.

Doing lots of cool stuff in Ruby, Java, Javascript, Hadoop, AWS, etc. Lots of
data to play with and lots of hard problems to solve.

We're in SoHo in NYC in an awesome loft.

More info at <http://www.intentmedia.com/jobs> or email me at
kurt@intentmedia.com

------
jonkelly
Denver, CO

This or That (thisorthat.com) is looking for an experienced software engineer.
We're using Java, Mongo, jQuery, Hibernate, and Spring.

Life at This or That: _private office_ (with a door!), health insurance, very
reasonable work hours, full salary and options. And, Denver, the greatest
place to live on Earth.

<http://thisorthat.com/pt/jobs>

~~~
bartonfink
Do you all have any interest in part-time help?

I live in Denver and can make it to Lone Tree for meetings, but just had a
baby and am hesitant to switch full-time positions right now.

------
Cyranix
Hm, seems that kchilek forgot to post our listing. In addition to the info
below, you can reach me at andrew.harrison@myedu.com to ask about our
development work and company culture.

===

MyEdu.com - Austin, TX - Fulltime - PHP / JavaScript Developers

www.myedu.com

MyEdu is an education based company that helps college students plan and
manage their college career online using our innovative suite of web
applications. Our team is comprised of some of the best developers in Austin
and we are seeking a few more to join the group. You must be creative,
talented and a high performer who thrives working on projects that will change
people’s lives.

We are seeking an experienced PHP / JavaScript Developer that has extensive
experience in MVC frameworks, Object Oriented Development, agile practices and
works well both individually and with a team.

Tons of experience the the following would be a major plus: - JQuery - Restful
Web Services - Solr - XML/XSLT - NoSql - Document Databases - Memcached

Email keith.chilek@myedu.com with your resume and any other relevant material
you have.

------
jordan0day
Shawnee, Kansas (suburban Kansas City, Missouri area)

Perceptive Software is a leading creator of enterprise content management
(ECM) software products and solutions, committed to organic product
development and superior engineering. Our flagship product — ImageNow document
management, document imaging and workflow suite — is used today by customers
across all industries in more than 30 countries worldwide. In 2010, Perceptive
Software joined Lexmark International as a stand-alone business unit, and as a
result, our presence is rapidly expanding into the global ECM marketplace.

I'm a software developer at Perceptive and can say it is by far the best work
environment I've been in. We're looking for more smart developers to join us.
We're a C++/.NET/Java shop, but previous experience in any of those three
isn't strictly necessary, as long as you're willing to learn.

Check out our careers online:
[http://www.perceptivesoftware.com/company/careers/northameri...](http://www.perceptivesoftware.com/company/careers/northamerica/research-
development.psi)

------
jerryr
As of September this year: San Francisco near Market Street

Currently: Palo Alto, CA (very close to Caltrain)

MindTribe is hiring Electrical, Mechanical, and Software engineers. We're an
engineering consultancy in downtown Palo Alto (considering an office in SF
very soon though, so if that interests you, let us know). Notable projects
include the Aliph Jawbone headset, the Pure Digital Flip (before it was
acquired by Cisco). We're looking for thought leaders who will help us bring
agile development to physical products in support of our clients' customer
development efforts. <http://mindtribe.com/jobs/>

I'm our Director of Software Engineering and, despite the requirements listed
on our website, I'm specifically looking for enthusiastic embedded developers
with strong C skills, test-driven development discipline, and agile planning
experience--regardless of degree or pedigree. And the agile experience/mindset
is more important than intimate knowledge of C. If this excites you, contact
me at hn@mindtribe.com.

------
ahuibers
Mountain View, CA -- Bump

Bump is the #7 app in US for all time and #3 in Japan with over 40M downloads.
Innovation you create at Bump will push out to >>10 million active users and
growing.

We are hiring for _Applied Mathematics_ (need to be able to code), Operations,
CSS/Javascript, Design, Backend Development, iOS, Android. We will train on
iOS or Android for the right candidate.

We work on scaling (using Riak, Redis, MongoDB), performance in a real time
probabilistic environment (Python, C, Haskell, and .. math!). We also have
some very challenging design & UX work going on with the core product and new
products.

We are backed by the twin powerhouse VCs Sequoia and Andreessen-Horowitz. We
are a 25 person company (+11 interns) with a very open culture. For all you
SFers, our office is _at_ the Caltrain station.

Check out our dev blog: <http://devblog.bu.mp>

hackernews@bu.mp to reach me (Andy) or <http://bu.mp/jobs>

------
megaduck
IndieGoGo, San Francisco CA

H1B okay, No telecommute (sorry)

IndieGoGo is a rapidly growing funding platform, based in beautiful San
Francisco. Our site is used by people all over the world to raise money for
creative projects, businesses and causes. Millions of dollars have been
contributed to over 25 thousand funding campaigns in over 200 countries.

Our customers are passionate about their funding campaigns, and so are we.

We're venture backed, and are looking for folks to fill the following roles:

    
    
      * UX Designer
      * Senior Rails Developer
      * Junior Rails Developer
      * Visual Designer/Developer
      * Product Manager
    

For the devs, exposure to functional programming languages is a plus.

This is a chance to have a lot of immediate impact on the world, while working
with a cool team in a casual atmosphere.

More info: <http://www.indiegogo.com/careers>

Or, you can contact me directly: david@indiegogo.com

------
danonet
La Jolla, CA (San Diego, CA) - Nettle, Inc.

We are pre-launch so not much to say about the application or market.
Actually, the market is large and worldwide, but that's all I can say. Our
team is small and very productive. We work in python and use interesting tech
such as elastic search, django and zeromq. It is 72 degrees and sunny and the
doors to the deck at the office are wide open.

Just hired an awesome front end developer who is making great progress with
our lead app developer. An API has been released to our external partner.

Hiring: One or two software developers with experience in python and relevant
modern stack components. Lots of details at <http://nettle.com> . New team
members will be working on the infrastructure and programming interfaces for
the web and mobile devices.

The team members have all been successful in prior organizations and are
really the best at what they do. Come join us.

email jobs@nettle.com

------
Hovertruck
NYC - Meetup is hiring for just about everything.

<http://www.meetup.com/jobs/>

------
seliopou
Providence, RI

Tracelytics (<http://tracelytics.com>, jobs@tracelytics.com) looking to hire
for two positions:

* Software engineer, experienced with Cassandra, and an expert in Python and systems programming.

* Marketer, experienced in executing online marketing campaigns, and that can contribute to strategy

------
Lisa_O
Chicago, IL (downtown)

BrightTag is changing the way data rights management is handled on the
Internet. We're looking for a senior front-end developer and a software
developer to join our tech team. As part of our tech team, you’ll be using
your coding skills to build an amazing product already in use by very large
e-commerce sites. We're Agile and work with JavaScript, node.js, Ruby,
MongoDB, Java and more.

Our management team has a track record of building innovative companies and
making successful exits. Our CTO is Eric Lunt (co-founder and former CTO of
Feedburner). We are vc-funded. Our investors include The Pritzker Group and
Tomorrow Ventures.

We do work and shun big company politics and drama. We believe in our
employees having a life outside of work, are big advocates of being involved
in the open source community and are just nice people.

Interested? Lokeefe(at)brighttag.com

Please, no 3rd party recruiters or outsourcing firms.

------
BvS
Berlin, Germany (full-time and freelancer)

Non-profit Startup betterplace.org is looking for a senior and a junior Rails
developer.

For more information check:
[http://blog.betterplace.org/de/2011/06/22/betterplace-org-
su...](http://blog.betterplace.org/de/2011/06/22/betterplace-org-sucht-ab-
sofort-senior-rails-entwickler-mw/)

and: [http://blog.betterplace.org/de/2011/06/22/betterplace-org-
su...](http://blog.betterplace.org/de/2011/06/22/betterplace-org-sucht-
auserdem-ab-sofort-junior-rails-entwickler-mw/)

If your German or your translation skills are good enough to understand the
offer, please contact us.

For a PHP freelancer opportunity please check:
[http://blog.betterplace.org/de/2011/06/28/gesucht-fur-die-
be...](http://blog.betterplace.org/de/2011/06/28/gesucht-fur-die-betterplace-
solutions-gmbh-php-webentwickler-mw-als-freelancer-freier-mitarbeiter/).

~~~
bartonfink
Ich verstehe Sie, aber ich wohne in der USA und kann nicht mein Frau und
Tochter nach Berlin umziehen. Ist es so schwer, Deutsche Muttersprachler zu
finden?

Viel Gluck!

------
axiom
Waterloo, Ontario

We would consider hiring remote developers, but ideally we want someone who
can work in our office with the rest of the team.

We are a growing and profitable startup in the education space with 12
employees. Our development team is small and we're still giving very large
stock options to anyone who joins (>1%.)

We're looking for a generalist - everyone on our team touches front-end,
backend and database. You'll be working with javascript and all the usual
suspects on the client site (including socket.io) and you'll be working in
Python on Django on the server. We're not necessarily looking for someone who
knows the specific tech that we use, but mainly someone who's really smart and
able to learn quickly.

Apply here: [http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/job/insanely-smart-web-
developer...](http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/job/insanely-smart-web-developer-
waterloo-on-canada-top-hat-monocle-355bb2c903/)

------
JungolHQ
Madison, WI - REMOTE

Job Opening: Associate Developer at Jungol, Inc

Jungol, Inc is a exciting startup company based out of Madison, Wisconsin.
We’re creating a web application to help organizations connect and team up
online. As one of the select number of companies in Madison’s own seed
incubator, we have access to an office right on the capital. We are going
full-force to finish the initial development of our web application and to
roll out a beta version in just a few weeks.

We're looking for energetic and talented developers to join our team for 3-6
weeks beginning Monday, July 11.

TASKS INCLUDE: Front-end work, Back-end work, UX/UI, General Design

We're using Ruby on Rails, jQuery, and SCSS. We use git for version control,
develop locally, and deploy to heroku.

If interested, please send your resume to ethan@jungolhq.com with "Jungol
developer position" in the subject line. We look forward to hearing from you!

------
gregdetre
Memrise - Boston, MA (but remote could work)

We're looking for people who dream in either Django, iOS or Javascript and
want to help reinvent learning - our CEO's a Grandmaster of Memory, I'm the
CTO and a Princeton PhD neuroscientist, and we're busily growing the world's
most creative learning community.

Yours, Greg Detre - greg@memrise.com

------
covati
Durham, NC - Senior Software Eng @ Argyle Social

We are looking for another A-player to help us continue to grow out our Social
Media publishing, management, and engagement solution.

Are you interested in: • Deep integrations with twitter, facebook, google+,
wordpress, etc. • Working with lots of social, click, and conversion data •
Going from idea, to mockup, to production in a few weeks • Taking the lead on
projects that excite you • Flexible work schedule, free snacks & drinks • Web
apps, built in php that provide users easy-to-use and effective marketing
tools

If that sounds good, then check us out. We are small and efficient team, using
agile 2.5 week sprints. We also have an amazing designer who will make
everything you build look hot ;)

More details at: [http://argylesocial.com/jobs/durham-nc-software-
engineering-...](http://argylesocial.com/jobs/durham-nc-software-engineering-
job)

------
jon_dahl
San Francisco, CA - Zencoder

Zencoder is putting video infrastructure in the cloud. We're growing, our
customers love us, and we have the best technology in the industry.

Always interested in hearing from awesome people, but we're especially looking
for a designer.

Web Designer:

    
    
      * beautiful design and CSS a must.
      * if you can help with javascript, writing, or marketing projects, that's a plus. 
      * Rails experience wouldn't hurt either.
      * open to experienced designers, early career folks, or interns alike...
      * ...you just have to be really good.
    

Benefits include catered lunches, full health/vision/dental insurance,
retirement matching, an Aeron chair, a great work environment, and the ability
to work for a Y Combinator company that is making a real impact in an
exploding industry.

More info at <http://zencoder.com/jobs/>.

------
gnubardt
Brightcove - Cambridge, MA & Seattle, WA ;INTERN

We're an online video platform with lots of data, lots of traffic and lots of
tough problems to solve. In the time it takes you to read this sentence, the
Brightcove player has been loaded over 9,000 times worldwide. That's over 1
Billion video player requests per week!

We develop with java+spring, python, rails & mongodb.

We've openings for:

    
    
      * DevOps Systems Engineer
      * Front End (UI) Principal Software Engineer/ Architect
      * Principal Software Engineer - Reporting & Analytics (Big Data)
      * Senior Ruby on Rails Developer
      * Senior software engineer
      * [Senior] QA Engineer
      * QA & Software Engineering Interns
    

See the full list and apply online: <http://www.brightcove.com/careers>

Let me know if you have any questions sneubardt@brightcove.com

------
_mattb
Fremont, CA - Engineers of all sorts, Interns and Full-Time

Redwood Systems is building a web-enabled platform for powering and
controlling LED lights in commercial spaces and datacenters. Our system
collects a large amount of very granular sensor data and we use this
information to save energy and increase our clients' productivity. Our
engineers work with big-name customers to deliver solutions and shape the
direction of our product. It's an awesome time to be working here!

We're about 50 people now and are hiring engineers for backend development,
sales support, application development, manufacturing, and power systems
development. See our full list of openings here:
<http://redwoodsystems.com/about-us/careers> Interns are being hired in many
of the same fields. Feel free to get in touch with me directly -- mball -at-
redwoodsys.com

------
apike
Vancouver, BC

Steam Clock Software (<http://steamclocksw.com/>) is hiring an iOS engineer as
employee #1. We're a profitable bootstrapped product company focused on
consumer apps.

<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/9175>

------
anandvc
Bangalore, India (full-time): RoR-based Facebook App Developer

Hiring Rails/MySQL/Javascript/CSS/Facebook API expert

I have a few facebook apps right now and I need someone full-time to manage,
maintain, update and keep improving and growing them. The main app has about a
million email permissions and 500k fans. The apps were written in 2007 with
Ruby on Rails 1.2.5 and are hosted with two VPS CentOS app servers and a VPS
MySQL database server. The server uses HAProxy to distribute the incoming
requests among mongrels. Static files are served using apache. Facebook has a
new requirement that by September 1, 2011 all apps have to move to the new
OAUTH 2.0 authentication system using the Graph API and work with SSL
connections.

For more details on the requirements and to reach me, please go here:
<http://bit.ly/mi57W0>

------
llnimetz
San Francisco (Founding Engineer, H1B, Full-Time)

rippleQ: we're applying social and game mechanics within the enterprise so
companies get more impact out of their training and development programs. With
rippleQ, companies can crowdsource on-going training support to their
employees.

We've built our site using a php MVC framework (codeigniter), jquery and
mysql.

<http://bit.ly/rippleQengineer>

We want great engineers who want: * founder’s equity * to shape product and
product development. * some real experience building a company. * meaningful
work: (a) help real people rediscover the love of going to work, (b) be part
of the democracy in the workplace movement

Contact us to hear more about rippleQ. <http://bit.ly/rippleQengineer>

------
cyen
San Francisco, Venuetastic (YC W11)

Looking for a generalist engineer (intern or full-time) to be our first
employee. Standard Rails stack, but candidates with experience in equivalent
technologies are wholeheartedly welcome as well.

<http://venuetastic.com/jobs>

------
LukeG
Eventbrite is hiring, and it's awesome here.

Unreal team, sick engineers, great problems (scaling, consumer web, data,
etc). Come work with the good guys.

Check out <http://eventbrite.com/jobs/>

We're in San Francisco, CA and H1B friendly for the right folks.

------
benwerd
Austin, TX

Java Developer at latakoo: <http://latakoo.com/>

We're looking for a Java developer for cross-platform client-side Internet
application with Windows, Mac OS X and Linux editions, with potential for
browser plugins and server-side plugins. Must have experience developing with
web-based APIs. Interface design and web development experience a plus.

This is a freelance contractor position that could turn into full-time if you
are the right person. Salary will be based on experience, but is very
competitive. You'll be working with one of the world's premier social
networking gurus. We're looking for a self-starter with creativity and
confidence, but someone with a willingness to listen to others and cooperate
with a team. Contact us at 512 502 5666, 972 897 6755 or kate@latakoo.com.

------
chrisaltman
Atlanta, GA Emcien <http://emcien.com/> <http://gabacus.com/>

Rails Engineers. Work with mathematicians using discrete algebra to recognize
patterns in everything from manufacturing data to Twitter.

emcienjobs@emcien.com

------
kynphan
Seattle, WA

Position: Senior Python developer (full time, non-contract position)

\- 7+ years experience in development

\- 4+ years experience developing with Python

\- very familiar with relational databases and SQL

\- familiar with HTML/CSS

\- familiar with Javascript

\- exposure to ORMs

\- exposure to PHP

Pyramid/Pylons/Django, Rails, or SQLAlchemy experience is a plus but not
required. Most work is backend oriented with simple web-interfaces (internal
tools).

Compensation: Varies by skill level, but we typically pay above the industry
average.

Benefits: Complete medical/dental/vision coverage.

About us: Stripes39 is an internet marketing company started in 2005 by
several UW graduates. Today we have over seventy employees and are located in
Pioneer Square.

Contact us at ky.phan+jobs@stripes39.com

------
dlapiduz
Deerfield Beach, FL - Playwire Playwire is a comprehensive video platform that
does everything from encoding to streaming to monetization.

We are looking for Ruby on Rails developers for our front end and a Flash
developer for our player.

Feel free to contact me for more info: dlapiduz@playwire.com

------
goronbjorn
Palo Alto, CA - Box.net

Our mission is to enable simple and secure content sharing and collaboration
in businesses of all sizes.

While the mission is straight-forward, the execution of it has presented Box
with a number of interesting challenges:

How do you maintain security in the cloud? How do you provide high levels of
functionality with an easy-to-use interface? How do you best serve millions of
files a day to a global customer base? How do you scale the infrastructure and
operate internationally in a cost-effective manner? How do you leverage other
services and platforms to enhance the Box experience?

We're hiring across the board in Product/Engineering: <http://bit.ly/boxjobs>

email me if interested in anything: srose@box.net

------
tobyjoe
Control Group is looking for great product developers (and more).

iOS/Android, LAMP, JRuby+Rails+Sinatra, HTML5 & CSS, and lots of sensor-based
& out of the home work. We help start-ups launch and develop really
interesting projects for Fortune companies, VCs, JVs, and indy founders. We
pair, we do TDD, we don't work late, and we don't have silos. Everybody loves
UX and has a product-oriented mindset.

We need senior and junior folks: visual designers, UEDs, devops (especially
AWS) folks, coders, product managers, and even some hardware
designers/prototypers.

We're small (75 folks), 10 years old, privately owned, and based in NYC. The
stuff I can't talk about is far more exciting than meets the eye.

toby.boudreaux at ControlGroup.com - I'm the CTO and the guy to talk to :)

------
simonrand
Dublin, Ireland (remote an option)

UI/UX Designer (Web/Mobile)

iorum make Web, Mobile and Social applications. We are looking for a web &
mobile user interface/user experience designer to expand our team for an
initial contract period of 3 months, with a view to a longer term
contract/position.

You will: Sketch/conceptualise/refine complete interfaces for web and mobile
applications \- Undertake or oversee interface implementation \- Work within a
small team doing great work on diverse projects across platforms

Strong UI design skills, graphic skills and experience with HTML/CSS are all
requirements. Experience with JavaScript and/or Ruby (inc. Rails/Sinatra) is a
big plus.

Full details at <http://www.iorum.ie/jobs/>

------
ckurdziel
New York, NY

Front End Engineer & Back End Engineer @ Shelby.tv

We're a TechStars NYC graduate looking for some badass engineers who meet a
few basic requirements: You work with (and watch tons of) online video,
Process updates in real time from a growing list of firehoses (twitter,
facebook…), Use the best technology for the job (Rails, Mongo, Node, Redis,
Beanstalk…), Develop and contribute open source, Love the modern web (HTML5,
CSS 3, JS, modern browsers), Stay the fuck away from IE < 9 and Flash, Love
every screen (monitor, tablet, phone, tv, headrest, IMAX), and most
importantly, focus on building an exceptional team that builds something
people want

If you're interested, shoot Dan an email at dan+jointheteam@shelby.tv

------
scottblew
San Francisco, CA (full-time) : <http://WordsPicturesIdeas.com>

We are looking for a versatile and multi-talented Web Developer to join our
team. Developers support Senior Developers on project development and
continually maintain existing projects. They are able to independently
research and complete development tasks assigned to them. They are also able
to lead small-scale development projects.

Key skills/Experience Required: * Drupal & Wordpress CMS Platforms (Theme
development & maintenance) * PHP * Javascript (jQuery) * CSS & HTML best
practice markup skills in a cross browser environment. * Familiar with Adobe
design suite. Fireworks, Photoshop & Illustrator

apply at dev@wordspicturesideas.com

------
abbyc
Clustrix - San Francisco, Software Development Engineer

Clustrix has developed a highly scalable distributed database system from the
ground up. We are looking for skilled systems developers to help us with the
next generation of Clustrix Database. As a candidate, you should be an
experienced C developer and proficient in concurrent and asynchronous system
principles.

Additionally, experience in any of the following areas is highly preferred.
It's a sample of the kinds of problems Clustrix developers are faced with on a
daily basis:

Compiler design and implementation, Distributed query planning and
optimization, Distributed concurrency control mechanisms, Fault tolerance in
distributed systems, and/or Distributed transaction management.

Submit resumes to jobs@clustrix.com.

------
michaelfairley
San Francisco, CA

1000memories (YC S10)

We're building the Wikipedia of everyone, ever, and we need web engineers and
mobile developers to help us do it.

<http://1000memories.com/jobs>

michael@1000memories.com with any questions

------
bdblack210
Irving, TX (Dallas area) Technical Development Team Jobs.

IBG.com, a comprehensive Internet Marketing firm specializing in Marketing and
Visibility Solutions for individuals and businesses is moving our corporate
headquarters to Irving, TX and we have the following positions available. Are
you interested in a new role? Do you know someone who is? We offer competitive
pay and benefits.

• Senior Ruby on Rails Developers • Jr. Ruby on Rails Developers • UI Designer
• Linux System Administrator • SEO Manager • SEO Specialists

Send a resume of interest or referrals to bryan@ibg.com

Please share this message.

Thank you.

BTW – In addition to our current product offerings we are working on a well-
funded social media application. Plenty of innovation taking place!

------
jdale27
Palo Alto, CA - DNAnexus

We're a startup building the computing platform for the genome era. In the
next few years, millions of genomes will be sequenced, and we will provide the
software infrastructure to store, analyze, and make sense of these enormous
data sets.

You: a great hacker, looking to work on a talented team, in a fun environment,
on big problems that will make a difference in people's lives.

We're hiring for multiple software engineering positions. See
<https://dnanexus.com/careers> for details.

Also, we're offering a fantastic referral bonus: $20,000 plus your full genome
sequenced! Check out <https://dnanexus.com/careers/referrals>.

------
matthanger
Indianapolis IN (full time, local) Courseload <http://courseload.com>

We are a funded startup seeking our third software engineer. We deliver
e-textbooks and digital course materials with the goal of reducing costs to
students and improving educational outcomes.

We're ~80% front-end (JavaScript) and ~20% back-end (Python). We use fun tools
like CoffeeScript, Mongo and Solr. We don't support IE<9\. We iterate quickly
and release often, and have a strong devops mentality.

We're looking for a professional with strong front-end skills, attention to
detail, and the proven ability to ship. If you think you can help improve the
educational experience for students and instructors then let's talk. matt @
courseload.com

------
SteveOS
Paris, France - Mimesis-Republic (creator of <http://www.mambanation.com>) (No
need to be or speak French)

We are looking for a Scala Senior Software Engineer for working on
Scalability/Distributed-computing/Cloud computing on your virtual universe.
Ideally with experience in Scala or at least knowledges in Java but strong
willingness to learn Scala.

Mimesis-Republic is young, dynamic and rapidly growing company, mainly
composed of talented and passionate engineers. We are building a 3D virtual
universe with high graphical quality and strong ties to social networks. In
this context, we seek to improve our technology to be able to cope with
growing user demands.

Email me directly: steve.gury@gmail.com

------
arcanez
Boston, MA

Senior Linux Sysadmin/Engineer

This position is responsible for management of critical network
infrastructure, including our network hardware, SAN, and Linux machines
(physical and virtual). You will share emergency 24x7 on call duties and
respond to critical outages including on-site work as necessary. As we are a
small team, you will also share responsibility for email, support tickets and
phone calls from employees and financial advisors. The position reports to the
CEO/CIO.

[http://seeker.dice.com/jobsearch/servlet/JobSearch?op=302...](http://seeker.dice.com/jobsearch/servlet/JobSearch?op=302&dockey=xml/c/5/c5570f1fd76bc9d4895ab039e1217f37@endecaindex&source=19&FREE_TEXT=cantella&rating=99)

------
dvjohnston
San Francisco, CA

Python Web and Backend Developer at Prism Skylabs (full-time, local only)

We are a freshly funded company looking to fundamentally transforming how
video and the web meet the real world. We're looking for a highly motivated,
creative developer to participate in the design and implementation of our
system. You'll have an active role in influencing our system architecture,
whether you're a junior programmer with fresh ideas or a hardened veteran with
years of experience.

Requirements: intimately familiar with Python and Django, working knowledge of
SQL, comfortable developing in the *NIX environment

Also nice if you can write clean, disciplined Javascript and have html canvas
and video experience.

Contact jobs@prismskylabs.com

------
n9com
FIPLAB - London (Full time) and Remote (Part time)

Join a fast growing startup with several successful iPhone and Mac apps
(millions of downloads).

Requirements:

* Strong knowledge of Objective-C, Cocoa and the iOS SDK

* Previous experience in developing iPhone/iPad or Mac applications

* A thirst for more knowledge and an interest in the latest technologies – e.g. HTML5/Javascript web apps

* Ability to quickly work out solutions to roadblocks encountered during development

Benefits:

* Salary between £30,000 to £40,000 depending on experience

* £2,000 to spend on computer hardware

* Stock options vesting over 4 years with a one year cliff

* Flexible hours

* Relaxed and creative environment

To apply, please email hello@fiplab.com

------
pashields
Floop - New Haven, CT or remote (us only, northeast preferred) - iOS, Android,
OpenGL, Mobile app design (Information Architecture through gradients and
icons)

We're a funded "stealth" startup building what we call a social opinion
platform. Our iPhone app will be launching later this month. We'll be
gathering feedback and iterating quickly, so we'll need some help! We're
interested in anyone with one or more of the skills listed above. We're low
overhead, flexible on hours, and all we really care about is getting shit
done.

Please submit code/github/portfolio if you are interested. We'll be happy to
add you to our testflight before we chat so you can see what we are all about.
Good compensation, equity for right person. pat at floop dot com.

------
nwilkens
Monroe, MI - Linux System Administrator @ MNX Solutions

We provide Linux consulting services, 24x7 monitoring, and pro-active support
for our customers.

Further detail: <http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs?hn>

------
oldmantone
Alpharetta, GA GiftRAP Healthcare Solutions

Hiring senior engineers to build web/mobile solutions for experienced,
profitable player in the rehab medical space. We are a small agile software
development shop with a terrific people-centric culture that values great
software, great customer service, and a passion for the elderly.

We are looking for generalists who have experience in object-oriented anaylsis
and design, the Microsoft technology stack, and HTML/JavaScript front-end
skills. Come join a team that's building for the future and make your mark
writing new enterprise software without supporting legacy applications.

Interested? Email jeremey.mcgraw@giftrapcorp.com for more details.

------
rajesht
Mountain View/ San Bruno, CA

I work for company called @WalmartLabs. It was previously known as Kosmix and
acquired very recently by Walmart. I joined almost 9 months ago, and really
loving it so far. We have very fun and social work environment. I like the
work we are doing here. You can find more about the vision of the company from
Anand's (our Founder) blog [http://anand.typepad.com/datawocky/2011/04/retail-
social-mob...](http://anand.typepad.com/datawocky/2011/04/retail-social-
mobile-walmartlabs.html)

And yes we are looking for more team members who are fun, smart, and share our
excitement. You can reach me via rajesh@walmartlabs.com , and we do H1B as
well.

------
gsharkhr
Grooveshark is hiring developers (front-end/javascript), designers (web UI),
admen (yield optimization/digital sales), and more...check out
grooveshark.com/careers for more info or send your resume/cover
letter/portfolio to careers@grooveshark.com.

-chomp

------
vipulved
Topsy Labs is hiring hackers in San Francisco.

We condense nuance from petabytes of fact. Often in milliseconds.

We hack in Python, Perl, C++, Hadoop.

We wrote a distributed RDF store that holds 100B triples, and a search engine
from filesystem up that organizes indexes in real-time.

We run Topsy.com, Otter API (otter.topsy.com) and we are building some amazing
new products in the intersection of social data and search.

If you do any two of (C++, Perl, Python, Hadoop) really well, write to me at
vipul@topsy.com.

Vital stats: 32 people. $30M in funding. 1000+ machine cluster.

cheers, Vipul Ved Prakash Co-founder, CEO Topsy Labs

~~~
rsuttongee
Ha, I like your inversion of the Snowcrash quote, "condensing fact from the
vapor of nuance" -- what a great tagline for a social search company.

------
jnorthrop
Seacoast, NH (full-time): Web/App Developer for The International Association
of Privacy Professionals (<https://privacyassociation.org>)

We are the world’s largest association for professionals in the field of
privacy and data protection (a fast growing field!). We need help expanding
our website, tightly integrating a number of 3rd-party systems and
implementing plans for new interactive products; both web-based and for mobile
specifically. And generally just helping scale up with our growth!

The job is an entry-level position and will be working primarily with PHP and
.NET.

------
danielhfrank
New York, NY - Software Engineer , fulltime

Trendrr is a real-time data processing engine that powers Trendrr.com,
Trendrr.tv, and other media experiences. We are a small, lean startup. Our
stack is built on open source, and we believe in giving back wherever
possible. This is a very small development team, and you will have a hand in
everything.

For more information about the position see:
[http://blog.trendrr.com/2011/05/24/software-engineer-
wanted-...](http://blog.trendrr.com/2011/05/24/software-engineer-wanted-..).
or contact me directly, I am a developer at Trendrr and am happy to answer
your questions

------
klochner
San Francisco, CA - RentMineOnline (FBFund '09, SeedCamp '08)

We're revolutionizing the marketing industry for apartment communities. Our
company is small, growing and profitable.

We're hiring back-end and front-end developers.

Our stack is:

    
    
       * nginx
       * passenger/rails
       * memcached
       * jquery, prototype
       * amazon rds/sdb/s3
       * hosted at slicehost
       * facebook/twitter/linkedin integrations
    

Come join our team in the Presidio and start pushing code from day 1. See your
work have an immediate and important impact on our operations & bottom line.

email kevin@rentmineonline.com

------
BuddhaSource
Building Consumers & business ecosystem using communication

<http://crumbin.com>

Advanced Python & JS Developers

Languages & Framework:

+3 Python, Erlang, Javascript +2 for any of {C, C#, C++, Objective-C, Java}
Bonus if you're intimate with any one language +3 Pyramid / Tornado / Django
Nonrel

Client Side: +3 Rich Experience in building JavaScript RIA +3 OO JavaScript +3
Design Patterns +2 Jquery / Dojo

Others:

+3 NoSql Database +3 Experience building RESTful API's Bonus Experience in
building scalable, realtime Internet applications

~~~
BuddhaSource
Edit - Mumbai,India

------
pushpins
Wait? I can redeem on my phone and money comes off at the register. No
scanning of the screen, no codes to enter, it's instant and on the spot? Yep!

Pushpins (www.pushpinsapp.com) wants to make sure you never have to clip
another paper coupon again.

You're smart and we're a venture-backed SF-based company looking for Senior
PHP/LAMP Developers to help bring instant savings in thousands of grocery
stores. We were the #2 productivity app on iTunes and have been featured by
Apple multiple times.

If you're interested - shoot us an email at jobs@pushpinsapp.com with favorite
cereal. Mine's Fruity Pebbles.

------
apinstein
Atlanta, GA

We are looking for a Front-end/Back-end/Product person to take over our hosted
Real Estate Search solution.

Presently our solution is PHP/Postgres/Javascript but we would consider
changing technologies for the v2 version of the product, so please don't let
the PHP scare you away :)

The company is 8 years old, profitable, and we have a plan to get big fast by
leveraging one of our other businesses. But we need a strong dev to work on it
FT.

See full details at: <http://jobs.usethesource.com/item?id=125>

------
justin
San Francisco, CA - Justin.tv

Justin.tv is already the world's largest live video website (30 million users,
60 million hours of video / month). Now we are building the world's largest
competitive gaming destination in TwitchTV, and the way the world shares
mobile video with Socialcam.

We are 29 full time now, but growing quickly. Benefits include catered lunch
and dinner, anything you could possibly want for your workstation, full stack
ownership, and a fast-paced no bullshit work environment.

Learn more at - <http://jobs.justin.tv>

------
cookingrobot
San Francisco, Seattle

Shopobot

We're building a fresh approach to online shopping - and were recently funded
by Google Ventures and AOL Ventures.

Looking for java devs. Extra bonus if you've done online marketing!

<http://jobs.googleventures.com/jobdetail.php?jobid=70661>

<http://jobs.googleventures.com/jobdetail.php?jobid=70662>

<http://www.shopobot.com>

------
drgath
Sunnyvale, CA - Yahoo (YUI)

The YUI team at Yahoo is looking for a senior JavaScript engineer. You don't
necessarily have to know YUI, but you should be very familiar with other
libraries and be a master at JavaScript & DOM scripting. We build one of the
most widely used JS libraries on the web, so we live, eat, and breath
JavaScript. You should too.

Our HQ is in Sunnyvale, CA, so you must be located in the bay area, or be able
to relocate. We'll help out with the relocation if you aren't local.

Hit me up if you are interested in hearing more. Derek (drg@yahoo-inc.com)

~~~
phlux
What is the morale after that board/earnings call where Carol was really taken
to task?

------
mikeocool
New York, NY

Python/Django Developer at Nestio: <http://nestio.com/jobs/>

Nestio is looking for smart developers who wanna join our team and help make
it easier to find a place to live! You: + Are awesome at Python and Django. Or
are really awesome at another language/framework. + Probably also know some
front end. + Know how to optimize a SQL query. + Write tests. \+ Care about
UX/Design and love talking product. \+ Enjoy eating sandwiches.

Send us resumes, portfolios, links, jokes, embarrassing photos at
jobs@nestio.com.

------
phillytom
Conshohocken, PA - Monetate

We're a growth-phase startup building SAAS tools for internet marketers to
enable real-time testing and targeting of content on their sites. We have web
services at scale, big data, and tons of interesting browser work. Our
languages are Python and JS, although we're happy to give people the space to
learn if that's not your specialty. We've got great projects to work on and a
great team to work on them with.

We've hired a number of people we've met through HN. Please feel free to email
directly if you'd like to chat -- tom at monetate dot com.

------
asanwal
New York, NY - CB Insights / ChubbyBrain

Front End Developer (full-time)

We're a National Science Foundation backed startup that aggregates and
analyzes private company and investor data. We are using this data to tackle
some very hard problems in some humongous markets.

If you have an interest, aptitude and/or obsession with data visualizations,
web development, please take a look at the job description here -

[http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/FrontEndDeveloper-
CBInsights....](http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/FrontEndDeveloper-
CBInsights.pdf)

------
cristinacordova
Palo Alt0, CA (full-time): Pulse News

We make a news reading application for iPhone, iPad, Android phones and
tablets. We're at 4M users and just raised our Series A financing. We're
hiring on our iOS, Android, Web, Backend & Business Development teams. For
more about us and who we're looking for, see our hiring page:
<http://www.pulse.me/jobs/#/working-at-pulse>

Feel free to shoot me an email at cc[at]alphonsolabs[dot]com if you have any
questions about the positions or want to join us!

------
kevindication
National Harbor area, Maryland

Several positions open for Web Developers/Designers and system
administrator/engineers. Requires active TS/SCI.

<http://woti.jobs>

------
douggaff
Boston, MA - NPR Digital Services

NPR Digital Services is a rapidly growing group inside of National Public
Radio that builds a variety of web products for NPR and public media member
stations. We're a fun office with a great technical group and an awesome
location in the Fort Point Channel - Boston's "Innovation District".

We're building a variety of products on Drupal 7 and we're looking for some
awesome Drupal developers or hard-core PHP developers wanting to get into
Drupal.

<http://bit.ly/kO3rGf>

~~~
georgefox
Any possibilities for telecommuting with NPR? I've checked the careers page a
few times, but the locations on the postings never seem flexible.

------
SoulAuctioneer
Tokyo, Japan (full time): Wall Street Associates

Looking for an awesome Senior Web Application Developer (C#, OO Javascript,
ExtJS, NoSQL, web services) and a QA & Support Technician (a new position so
help us design the role!)

We're building a CRM web app for the Recruitment Industry, from which we will
ultimately extract an application platform. If you like working with cutting-
edge tech, passionate geeks, and cake, come talk to us! Deets are here:
<http://beastcrm.com/about/jobs/>

------
levonjlloyd
Long Island, NY

General Sentiment(<http://www.generalsentiment.com>) is currently hiring for 2
positions

Software Engineer - Systems Looking for a software engineer with a broad base
of talents/interests to help improve our back-end systems. We currently use
Hadoop, Cassandra, Amazon EC2

Software Engineer/UI lead We are looking for someone to help us build up our
front-end team. We currently use Java Struts on the server side.

Send email to levon@generalsentiment.com if interested.

~~~
michaelz
I heard of General Sentiment, it is doing social media analysis, quite
interesting. Are these two permanent positions?

~~~
levonjlloyd
Yes, both positions are permanent and we are willing to do H1B's

------
psota
Cambridge, MA - Panjiva is building a platform that is changing the way
companies do business across borders. We're a small entrepreneurial team of
MIT computer science grads, and are backed by the same VCs as ITA Software and
Akamai. Over a million people use Panjiva every month; we're also profitable
and growing fast. Hiring full-time (and interns) in engineering (frontend
UI/UX; web; backend data mining/ops) and business (marketing, sales, etc.).
See <http://panjiva.com/jobs> for more info.

------
WorkInKarlsruhe
Any jobs in Karlsruhe, Germany? I'm sure there are --- the question is, why
aren't they reading Hacker News? Someone in Karlsruhe poke your
entrepreneurial friends to post their jobs here.

~~~
msales
Karlsruhe, Germany - mSALES GmbH - Ruby Developer

We're looking for a Ruby Developer (on site, german speaking)

<http://www.msales.com/jobs/ruby-developer> (in German)

<http://goo.gl/DeBp1> (the above in English)

------
czue
Boston, MA.

Dimagi is hiring a Senior Engineer in Boston. We are a small social enterprise
that make apps that support healthcare systems in the developing world. We
focus on mobile and SMS-based applications.

Any excellent programmers welcome to apply. Experience with Python, CouchDB or
Android is a plus.

Dimagi: <http://www.dimagi.com/> Careers:
<http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/>

------
abreckle
Visual.ly, in San Francisco, CA We are building a next generation data
visualization platform and are looking for front-end hackers with demonstrated
expertise in all or many of the following to round out our engineering team.
5+ years javascript experience, we use backbone.js, jQuery, HTML5 and SVG.

Apply here if interested: [http://visually.jobscore.com/jobs/visually/lead-ui-
engineer/...](http://visually.jobscore.com/jobs/visually/lead-ui-
engineer/dah_g6AUar4kwHeJe4bk1X)

------
amirnathoo
London and San Francisco

WebMynd has been doubling revenue every 3 months for the past year (while in
private beta) and is growing the team fast:

* iOS developer

* IE developer

* Javascript developers (<http://www.webmynd.com/jobs>)

We're making cross-platform app development simple by building a development
platform across mobile apps and browser add-ons. Backed by Y Combinator, 500
Startups, Founders Fund and great angel investors.

------
ruff
Emeryville, CA (super short/BART ride from SF--No remotes)

Location Labs (<http://www.locationlabs.com/jobs.php>)

    
    
      * Back-end devs (Python, Java, Ruby)
      * Front-end devs (JavaScript, CSS, HTML5)
      * Mobile devs (Android, iPhone, Blackberry, BREW)
      * UX gurus (usability, designers, tech writers)
    

Company is growing very rapidly in an incredibly exciting space--heavy focus
in mobile personal security.

------
hc5
San Francisco, CA (111 Sutter st.)

Rails engineer, fulltime, onsite

Tapjoy is looking for backend Rails engineers to join our current engineering
team of 12 (6 backend, 2 frontend, 3 client, 1 designer). The company is 4
years old, profitable, and looking to grow.

<https://www.tapjoy.com/careers/software_engineer>

I would appreciate it if you mention me (hc5) for referral, but no pressure ;)

------
jamiely
Philadelphia, PA: The Wharton School at the University of Pennsylvania

The Learning Lab develops and runs simulations for use in the curriculum. We
are open to using a variety of technologies. Time is split between project
management, in-class support, working with instructors, and development. For
more information, see: <http://beacon.wharton.upenn.edu/learning/jr-sr-
developer/>

------
superjerca
Bellevue, WA

ClassifiedAds.com, Inc

<http://www.classifiedads.com/>

Linux/PHP Software Engineer

We're a small startup but we're one of the largest classified ads websites.

Check us out on Stack Overflow Careers:

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/12214/linux-php-
softwa...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/12214/linux-php-software-
engineer-classifiedads-com)

------
freshfey
Localuncle.com (formerly known as loqize.me) - a location based Q6A site is
hiring:

<http://blog.localuncle.com/jobs/>

This is what TNW wrote about us: <http://goo.gl/nqQdK>

Mostly backend, RoR hackers. Dev interns and business guys are also welcome! I
intern there as a web dev and I couldn't ask for a better team. Contact me or
jobs@localuncle.com

------
guiseppecalzone
San Francisco, CA.

HelloFax

We're going to be the way that everyone signs documents in the future.

-Looking for an all around web developer. Cmfortable with PHP, MySQL, JavaScript (jQuery), HTML, CSS.

-Email us at jobs@hellofax.com

We're growing fast, already make money and we have a huge vision. If you live
elsewhere, we'll help you move to the bay area.

Visit us at <http://www.hellofax.com>.

------
sylvinus
Paris, France

Joshfire ( <http://joshfire.com/company> ) is looking for :

\- experienced JavaScript developers

\- designers (from web to smart objects)

We do the open source multi-device framework that was #1 on HN earlier today :
<http://framework.joshfire.com>

We are kind of cool but come see for yourself...

jobs at joshfire.com

------
abreckle
San Francisco, CA Visual.ly

We are building a next generation data visualization platform and are looking
for few front-end hackers with demonstrated expertise in all or many of the
following and a passion for data visualization to round out our core
engineering team.

* Javascript, Backbone.js & jQuery * CSS3 * HTML5 * SVG

Click here to apply: <http://visually.jobscore.com/list>

------
remi
Quebec City, Quebec, Canada

We are looking for iOS, Android and other mobile developers, as well as
Ruby/whatever backend and HTML/CSS/JavaScript frontend developers.

We're a team of passionate people working with large companies on exciting and
innovative projects, as well as out own homemade products.

We are dedicated on building the best place to work at :)

<http://vie.mirego.com/en>

------
dan_manges
Chicago, IL - Braintree

We mostly work with Ruby/Rails, but we'd be interested in a person without
Ruby experience who is skilled with testing, software / web dev in general,
and GNU/Linux.

More about our people, practices, and software:
[http://www.braintreepayments.com/inside-braintree/how-we-
bui...](http://www.braintreepayments.com/inside-braintree/how-we-built-the-
software-that-processes-billions-in-payments)

------
kodeshpa
Do you love music? do you listen music while coding ? Oh ya, then come on,
join us . We are TuneIn.com, bringing seamless music experience from mobile,
web ,TV platform to cars. Write a code to reach million and millions users
everyday. Work with music lovers on vast range of products to solve technical
problems.

Multiple positions available check out at <http://tunein.com/careers/>

------
heyawanna
Heyawanna Labs, San Francisco CA

We're a stealth startup building a platform that allows users to find and
share interesting things to do.

We're looking for:

\- Infrastructure engineers: PHP, MySQL

\- Product engineers: Javascript, Html, CSS

\- UX/Designers: strong at UX

Great Benefits: Paid return flight to San Francisco, accommodation, activities
budget, gym membership.

Email expressions of interest to jobs@heyawanna.com

------
xpose2000
New York, NY - Lead Architect

Popdust is looking for an expert architect/technology lead to join us.

Have you built scalable web apps before? Are you an expert in PHP? Do you know
Wordpress and feel right at home customizing it? Do you look forward to
working with terminal windows?

Pluses include: jQuery/jQueryUI, HTML/CSS skills

Find out more here: <http://popdust.com/jobs/>

------
stephstad
Raleigh, NC; Westford, MA; Mountain View, CA; New York, NY; Tysons Corner, VA
(full time): Red Hat

Several positions available. Information on open positions at
<https://careers.redhat.com/ext/search>

Working at Red Hat means working beyond the borders of obvious and ordinary.
This is a global company growing fast and bringing open source into the
mainstream.

------
tysone
The New York Times

* Software Engineers, Architects

* iOS Software Engineers

* JavaScript Engineers

* Developer Advocate

* QA, SEO, Analytics

* News Applications (Rails) and Multimedia (JavaScript, Flash/ActionScript)

More information: <http://bit.ly/nytjobs> and
<http://www.nytco.com/careers/index.html>

------
adjohn
San Francisco, CA

Midokura

Join a small pre-series A company to develop disruptive networking
technologies. We're a multi-national team on three continents. Help us build
out our SF office.

We're looking for Front-end engineers, and Senior Engineers (backend).

<http://midokura.com/careers.html>

Hit me up if you have any questions or comments: adam@midokura.com

------
buymorechuck
Palo Alto, CA - Flipboard, Inc. H1B

We're seeking iOS and web developers with a passion for design and
craftsmanship. We're doing crazy things at the intersection of native and web
platforms, and if that appeals to you, let me know!

<http://flipboard.com/jobs>

[[NSString alloc] initWithFormat:@"%@+HN@%@.com", @"charles", @"flipboard"] //
is this safe now?

------
yters
I've only seen 2 part time jobs here. Are part time positions that uncommon?
I'd be interested working for some of these people, but I have another job.

------
gommm
Shanghai, China

Looking for an INTERN

We are a startup doing consulting on the side to finance our product. We
mostly work with Ruby on Rails but also have a new project in Node.js. When
something is a better tool for the job, we use it and if you come and convince
us that it's the case for a part of your project, we will listen to you. So if
you're interested, send an email at intern@webagecorp.com

------
lautenbach
San Francisco, CA - Rexly - iOS team

Rexly is creating the best way to discover digital content (music, movies,
books, and tv) through trusted friends. We are looking to grow our mobile team
by adding an iOS designer and developer in the next 4-6 weeks.

our current web product here: <http://www.rexly.com/>

email to discuss: bradley @ rexly.com

------
lamplighter
Uken Games in downtown Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build mobile games in HTML5
and push what is possible in a browser.

We are a profitable startup (~17 employees) experiencing massive growth, with
over 100,000 players a day across iPhone, iPad, Android, BlackBerry and
Facebook.

More info at <http://uken.com/jobs>

------
jonursenbach
San Francisco (full-time, remote for right fit) - gdgt

We're 5 guys right now with an aggressive roadmap, and want to expand to at
least 6. Looking for either a core or test engineer.

Stack: PHP, NodeJS, JS, jQuery, MySQL, Gearman, Memcache

Ping me at jon@gdgt.com if you want any more info or checkout
<http://gdgt.com/jobs>

------
dennyabraham
Didn't <http://jobs.usethesource.com/jobs> replace the whoishiring bot?

------
im_asl
Mountain View (Intern, H1B): Addepar

Addepar is recreating the infrastructure that powers global wealth management.
Addepar's technology increases efficiency, transparency, and sophistication
within the global investment industry, thwarting fraud and furthering
meritocracy in one of the most important areas of the global economy.

Careers.addepar.com

------
aerotrain
Mumbai, India Director UI/UX at Webklipper.

Webklipper is building a customer engagement tool for website owners called
WebEngage (<http://webklipper.com/webengage>). More details about the job -
<http://jobs.hasgeek.in/view/cn5eh>

------
philfreo
San Francisco, CA

Quizlet.com needs a few great developers. We are a small team hoping to make a
big difference in education by providing mostly free study tools for students.
Close to 2 million registered users. (PHP, JavaScript, etc.)

<http://quizlet.com/jobs/> or email me (phil@the domain)

------
fourk
San Francisco, CA www.focus.com is hiring another senior Django developer.
What you should be: smart, use Python, Javascript (jQuery) and CSS
(Blueprint/sass) or some combination of these things. Must be willing to work
on-site in San Francisco. Our offices are about a block from BART's
Embarcadero stop. Contact info is in my profile.

------
thomd
Cambridge and Brighton, UK - Aptivate

Join us and work for social good. We are looking for smart software developers
to join our team and change the way technology is used in the international
development community.

See <http://www.aptivate.org/job-web-developer>

------
jaos
Pittsburgh, PA (intern, full-time,remote): Timesys

We are looking for Linux kernel hackers, build system gurus, gnu tool hackers,
userspace application developers, and support engineers.

<http://www.timesys.com/company/careers>

tell em jaos sent you

------
steilpass
Cologne, Germany

Looking for developers. Our attitude:

* Being truely agile

* Diversity, self-organizing and self-fulfillment

* The right tools for the right job

* Big Data

* Fun at work

Look at <http://adcloud.de/dev> and ping me.

------
sanj
TripAdvisor in Newton, MA

Hiring at all levels. You can read about how we do stuff here:

[http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/6/27/tripadvisor-
archit...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/6/27/tripadvisor-
architecture-40m-visitors-200m-dynamic-page-view.html)

------
medwezys
Central London (MAYFAIR), Rails Developer <http://alphasights.com/rubyjob>

Central London (MAYFAIR), UI Designer / Front End Developer
<http://alphasights.com/designerjob>

------
lukatmyshu
Mountain View, CA San Francisco, CA New York City, NYC

Meebo

Work on projects that reach over 185+ million users a month. remote employee's
totally cool as well. Check out a list of all of our jobs here
<http://www.meebo.com/jobs/>

------
bobhaigler
San Francisco, CA - 1life Healthcare <http://onemedical.com>

We're hiring a couple of Rails developers. One front-end focused, one general.
Rails/jQuery/CSS...

Small team, looking for HN type (amicable) folks.

email bhaigler@1life.com

------
moorman
Greater Chicago metro area (full-time)

Geeknet - SourceForge, Slashdot, Freshmeat, Thinkgeek

Position: System Administrator - F5, Force 10, CentOS, NAS/SAN, datacenter

<https://home.eease.com/recruit/?id=715221>

------
dshah
Cambridge, MA - HubSpot

We're a software company looking for Java and Python web developers.

For two years in a row, we've been voted the best company to work for in the
Boston area. Come find out why.

<http://jobs.hubspot.com/>

------
killion
San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Apartmentlist.com

We are a small very profitable startup building the first apartment
recommender. We are looking for Rails engineers and Hadoop/Hive machine
learning experts to join our team.

Send me an email if you are interested kyle@apartmentlist.com

------
friism
San Francisco and Copenhagen, Denmark

We're looking for superb engineers to help us build Heroku for .NET.

More info here: <http://blog.appharbor.com/2011/07/02/appharbor-is-hiring>

------
kortina
Venmo - we are going to replace credit cards.

We're hiring in NYC:

* iOS engineers

* Android engineers

* python / platform engineers

Please send some links to apps or projects you have worked on to
jobs@venmo.com or email me directly - kortina@

------
RobbieStats
RTP, NC - StatSheet

* Ruby Developer * Designer

Must love sports

Email robbie@statsheet

------
rkarumanchi
Flipkart.com, Bangalore

In a nutshell, this is what we are currently working towards: US : Amazon.com
:: India : Flipkart.com

<http://www.flipkart.com/s/careers/tech>

------
sogrady
Greater Boston area (intern, part-time, remote)

RedMonk, a developer oriented analyst firm, is looking for someone to help
with research, lightweight programming and visualization tasks.

Ping me - sogrady@redmonk.com - for details.

------
sharksandwich
Atlanta, Ga

We're a fast-growing startup focused on making green building easier. We're
looking for an excellent Rails developer with an interest in sustainability.

email me and mention Hacker News. stuart at ecoscorecard dot com

------
subv3rsion
Portsmouth, NH - PixelMEDIA

Many positions open for Developers, Designers, UX, and SEO/PPC

<http://www.pixelmedia.com/company/careers.aspx>

~~~
simonsarris
Glad to see a New Hampshire company on this list

------
namityadav
Groupon is hiring in Palo Alto, CA & Chicago, IL

<http://www.groupon.com/jobs>

Design, UX, Data Analyst, Android, iOS, Web-apps (Rails), Testing, ...

------
avivw
New York City Yodle is looking for a Quantitative Software Developer
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=ouwOVfwt&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=ouwOVfwt&s=Hackernews)

------
andrewhubbs
San Francisco CA (full-time): Rally

Help change the world of charitable giving

Hiring Developers and UX Designer

<https://rally.org/corp/careers>

------
Bruce_Adams
Vivisimo, Inc. in Pittsburgh, PA * Ruby on Rails 3.0 on JRuby/Tomcat * Java *
C

<http://vivisimo.com/about/careers.html>

------
ig1
If you're in the UK check out:

<http://www.coderstack.co.uk/startup-jobs>

We've list lots of startup jobs.

~~~
auxbuss
coderstack looks, but I have two usability issues with it that stop me using
it. 1. No submission dates. 2. Limited locations. I'd also like to be able to
filter everywhere except London, but that's just me :)

------
iampims
San Francisco, CA.

Formspring is looking for Engineers (front-end, back-end).
<http://about.formspring.me/jobs>

------
imnieves
anywhere - any level of commitment : discopedia

discopedia is applying the massive amounts of rich, human-written, structured
data to two huge problems: 1) social search 2) web search

We are still very early stage, pre-funding, and lean and mean! But we are
driven by the desire to do something big. Really BIG, with Wikipedia.

If you are interested in working with us (currently equity only) or investing
please contact: ian@discopedia.com

------
knerd1
Knewton. Engineers!! Kickass offices in Union Square. Company that's doing
good in this world, working to revolutionize education.

jobs (at) knewton (dot) com

------
jes5199
Square in San Francisco, CA <http://squareup.com/jobs> Ruby, JRuby, Java,
devops, design, UX,...

------
yawniek
zurich, switzerland

devops/system engineer

\- you love linux

\- you can code and understand (ruby, python, java)

\- you like to talk to developers and help them

\- you are a developer yourself

\- you want to bring our platform to the next level

\- we are the most frequented swiss website (commercial) @ ~3mio uniques

\- international teams

\- very skilled teams

\- for more email me

~~~
HerberthAmaral
To what email? :-)

~~~
yawniek
twitter: @yawniek my personal mail: hn at srtnwz.com

------
js2
Mountain View, CA - RockMelt is looking for Windows (C++) and Mac
(Objective-C++) developers to help build our web browser.

jay@rockmelt.com

------
danielepolencic
London, MadBid.com

MadBid is the UK's leading pay-to-bid auction site

Hiring: back and front end developers (PHP)

email jobs@madbid.com

------
ldm5180
LineRate Systems : Denver/Boulder, CO <http://lineratesystems.com/jobs.php>

~~~
bartonfink
Any interest in part-time work? I live in Littleton and can make meetings
every week or so, but I just had a baby and am hesitant to make any more
drastic changes in my life until the fallout from that settles a bit.

------
nelken
Cambridge, MA: Outbrain Research Intern <http://www.outbrain.com/jobs/BO#1>

------
khangtoh
If you are into HTML5 and social games, we are working on a mobile social
gaming product and we need you.

khang@leftright.co

------
hagyma
Budapest, Hungary

Symbler is hiring fanatic Python coders and iOS devs!

Apply here: jobs at symbler dot com

------
purzelrakete
berlin: <http://soundcloud.com/jobs>

------
teddyp
NYC - Software engineer.Yodle.com (<http://www.yodle.com>)

Solve one of the problems correctly and get an interview.
[http://www.yodle.com/careers/job-details/software-
engineer-n...](http://www.yodle.com/careers/job-details/software-engineer-new-
york-ny/)

• Our software engineers are passionate about technology and programming,
they’re smart, no-nonsense developers who move quickly and get things done.
The team uses an agile development process, performs code reviews, runs
automated unit tests, and has a distinct QA team. Our engineers work in an
open, collaborative, team oriented environment. • Our engineers work on
everything from user-interface, backend, content management to messaging,
database systems and web services. Regardless of which components you touch,
we’ll want you to be involved in design, coding, testing and running the
systems. • Our engineers solve a variety of complex and challenging business
problems with cutting edge technology. • We are constantly innovating! We look
at ways to improve our core products, seek out products in the market that can
be built better and we have an Innovation Department that addresses the future
needs of our industry - our engineers are building the software to meet those
needs. • Engineers have a high degree of flexibility in choosing which of the
many ongoing projects they work on. We have shared ownership of our code base.
Anyone can and is expected to work on and improve any piece of code. There are
no silos! • We explore new technologies and find the best tools for the job.
While java is our predominant language, we are using javascript, python, scala
and groovy as well.

Qualifications • 0 to 4 years of experience • Excellent coding and design
skills. Software that works, is reliable, testable and maintainable should be
what you do by default. • You enjoy writing software and take pride in what
you build. • Having programmed in Java will help you get going faster, but
your primary languages aren’t as important as being a great programmer. • SQL
proficiency, particularly with PostgreSQL is a plus • Strong communications
skills, both written and verbal • BA/BS or above from a top Computer Science
program • You should be able to work daily in our office in New York City

Benefits • Competitive base • Tuition assistance • Health/Dental benefits, 401
(K) plan • Great work environment - we have fun! • Accessible and open-minded
leadership • Opportunity to work with smart people and learn a lot about one
of the fastest growing industries

To Apply: click this link and solve one of the two problems. If you get it
right you will get a call. Good luck.

[http://www.yodle.com/careers/job-details/software-
engineer-n...](http://www.yodle.com/careers/job-details/software-engineer-new-
york-ny/)

~~~
Satinel
I solved the triangle problem, just for fun. But there seems to be some
problem with email address. My solution could also be wrong, so ignore this
message in that case

------
GaryOlson
Richardson, TX

College of Engineering Computing Services Manager

<http://www.utdallas.edu/hrm/work/>

<http://ecs.utdallas.edu>

Work with faculty and staff in Electrical, Mechanical, Material Sciences,
BioMedical, Telecom, and Computer Engineering and Computer Sciences in
education and research to build and operate our growing computing and network
systems.

Yes, it's government work and sometimes it is not pretty. But Texas has
committed to building first class Universities. Also need Windows System
Administrator for Computer Science.

